# Poor Responder : Part 55



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ooh Am I firt?

Been thinking about you popsi all day! fingers crossed she's loving the china!

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple, you beat me to it


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just lucky I guess lol

Now hope that luck will last on next treatment....

How you sweetie?

X


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

just keeping the thread.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Good thanks hun - are you getting excited, you've only got 5 days to go


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Trace - hope things go well in the lab of love tonight. I know how downcast you must be to have only the one, but let's just hope you only need one.

Nix - we'd love to have you back in the good ole UK! You can join in the meet-ups!
It must be isolating living in France - there's the blinking French, for one thing. They are just not cricket!

Jo - yep, out with the doggles twice a day! They're looking tired at the mo, but not for long.
You can't take any notice of a carrier bag! They are ruining the plant, after all - it'd be like taking advice from Ghengis Khan...


Hello everyone else!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Tracey   for tonight and a lovely embie for you tomorrow!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello

thought I'd better post to ensure I don't lose the thread as well as the plot!



Miranda7 said:


> Nix - we'd love to have you back in the good ole UK! You can join in the meet-ups!
> It must be isolating living in France - there's the blinking French, for one thing. They are just not cricket!


Yeah! They don't even understand the rules! Oh, wait a minute, neither do I..... 
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just makin sure I dont lose you girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well a quick update from me.. it seemed to go really well, she is recommending us to go on the prep course on November, and said she wishes there were more couples like us out there.. so i figure that must be good lol 

the china must have gone down well lol !!!!

but you know me girls, will not believe we are on the course till we get our letter, will wait for something to go wrong lol !! 

sorry have not had chance to catch up on all you chatty lot.. off for some quality time with DH for a bit now xx

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Lucy

Surprised you can't just take along your existing results, surely that should be proof enough that you need fertility tx?! Why are they so bloody awkward?! I'm sorry no clue about the NHS route, like you we didn't even bother looking, mainly because I didn't want to wait 2 years or something stupid like that to see someone and partly because I was convinced we wouldn't be eligible. And then it became a moot point cos we moved to France where, sensibly, you go to see a gynae, he says, "you need IVF", you send off a form and Bob's ton oncle - 4 freebies! (Ah, see I KNEW I'd find something good to say about Baguetteland if I thought about it long enough!)

It's just a shame there's no clinics as good as the ARGC or Lister over there!

This is a great board for suggestions re natural remedies, sorry I can'tremember what your stats were but there are suggestions to cure just about every ill on here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=389.0

Happy reading hon!

Hey Popsi! Really glad all went well with the SW visit, it MUST have been the posh china! So now you're on your way - YAAAY!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! - just had a reply to subject at the utterly awful non-user-friendly IVF World and you're there too Lucy!

I'd ignore any clinic that wants a GP referral - I've never heard the like! For what it's worth, my DH had an unsuccessful reversal - the tubes were too short to join. I'd really recommend the Jinemed in Turkey - they did sperm aspiration for £500, compared to £3,000 here, and were sooo much better at it too. here, the bloke said he'd been in '20 times each side' - and he must have, because boy, did it hurt DH. Then he said there was nothing there. A week later a letter from the embryologist said there was enough there for ICSI.
In Turkey, they found sperm straight away, and DH thought they hadn't done anything until the bruising came up as proof - it just didn't hurt!

Because you're on the same road I was, do consider Turkey as it saves you a good £4,000 and you get a really good holiday for that as well.

Andrea - whaddya mean you didn't spill tea all over the SW and start giggling like a loon? 

Glad to hear it all went well birdie - you'll be on your way to parenthood real soon.  

Nix - neither do I!

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miranda... nope i did not LOL !! but dont give me anything fragile to hold now she gone i a wreck lol


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Popsi, Well done sweetie, to you and DH! now you're getting there, the letter will just confirm it for you!

Fish, don't know about excited! nervous! but hey got a braai with freinds on Sat so stressing more about that at min! As for your party night, we had a bottle of Champers yesterday to say Bye bye to drink for a while! Although tonight had KFC for tea..... not so good on nutrition front   

Steph, welcome back and enjoy being PUPO and keeping those Embies tucked in tight

Laura, how are you today sweetie? You had a rough weekend it seems, thinking of ya! Men BLUURGGGGHHH! 

Love to everyone else, 

XXX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all - crap tv tonight, bloody typical when I had a night of vegging out planned.....

Tracey- I have everything crossed for you  

Popsi - glad it went well with the SW. They can be a bit strange ( I should know, I am one!)

Hi Ladyverte - looking forward to getting to know you too.

Steph - back home - yay! Enjoy the PUPO feeling! I have a very good feeling about you - I think this could be the time.

Miranda - it was a cardboard win carrier, so potentially harmless to the planet.....still, I'm sure its a conspiracy.....hmph   

Laura - i too hope Tim's not still being an **** - men, they're just so good at it.

No wine tonight - its picking up DP from the pub in my jim jams night. And I WILL go and drag him out now a precedent has been set for jim jams in pubs.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lucy - They aren't, if you're doing the short protocol. There are no drugs till you start tx, so everything's out there. You can opt to do some of the cycle in London, but it actually works out cheaper to do the whole lot out there.

I much preferred the care out there to the Lister, TBH - they were lovely and really knew what they were doing. Their stats are comparable to UCH too - 56%! So it's not just the budget option - I know you think you get what you pay for, but that doesn't apply to tx! I could have spent double at my local clinic for a 23% success rate (unsurprising given their lack of knowledge and the fact they only operate five days a week).

Purple - what's a braai?  

Popsi - get some calming wine down your neck this instant!  

Jo - ahhh, that maikes more sense - a holder for six bottles!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop - just wanted to say:
*
Tracey* - sending lots of     for overnight fertilisation -  you will get good news i the morning 

*Popsi* - glad the SW visit went well! 

Ladyverte - I also went to the Jinemed in Istanbul, they didn't get me pregnant but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.  As far as I know some PCTs don't allow an NHS go if one partner already has kids and some do - you should give oyurs a call and ask. Good luck! 

In case anyone is wondering who the ******** recommendation was for, it's for Fishface! 

Found out today that we have a frostie! one grade 1 blastocyst frozen - so pleased to have the option of a second-chance or even maybe a sibling.  

Love to all

Steph xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Mir, Laura, Emma,Lucy,Little Jen, Juicy, Steph Jo, Purple, Nix, Nicky W, Popsi, Tracey, Fish, and all the other gorgeous PRers! (look I have to do this from time to time - just to test myself - I know your not all there - sorry!!!)

Nix - baguetteland   love it!! 

Tracey     

Popsi - sounds like today went really really well - watch out for the letter!!! 

Oh Steph - wonderful new on your frostie hon!!! 

I need to be short as I am off very early in the morning - I am going to Prague for the day! I have never been so should be excited but when it is for work you only see the inside of the airport and a hotel (I am going to see a hotel I am working on at the moment) - would have been nice to go with someone else. 

I am getting extremely worried as I am on CD37 and no sign of my period (no symptoms like tummy ache or sore (.) (.) and I didnt ovulate this month) - given my history this is giving me the horrors!   Do you think it could possibly be because I was on too much DHEA (I was on 75mg and breaking out like crazy - reduced to 50mg and my skin is so much better) and that it may just straighten out? Never wanted my period so much.

I have an appointment at the Lister with Jaya on Friday, supposed to be to see what we are going to do at my next tx, but now I am scared that I will never get there as they won't treat me if I don't have a regular (ish) cycle. 

Sorry girlies x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey,

Miranda a braai is South African for a BBQ   My hubby is from SA and to south africans a bbq is burnt burgers and sausages, where as a Braai is steak, lamb chops, fish, bread, chicken wings, apotje (a type of stew) sosates (kebabs) and of course burgers and sausages all cooked on the braai (BBQ) although SA sausages are called wors! all acompanied by salads esp potato salad, breads dips and lots of Alcohol, which I'm going to abstain from  

The night usually ends with bananas and marshmellows over the fire and fireworks for the kiddies, so should be fun once the hard work of all the prep is done  , we usually have one on halloween every year however I will be due for egg collection the week after halloween so thought it best to get in early this year!

Sx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

*Stephjoy* said:


> Found out today that we have a frostie! one grade 1 blastocyst frozen - so pleased to have the option of a second-chance or even maybe a sibling.


Well done Steph  It will be a sibling  I've got everything crossed for you  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My goodness that's a lot of meat Purps!  

Ally - what do you mean I'm not all there?  

Periods NEVER behave like they should when it comes to tx - we're so stressed I think it affects everything. It'll come back! Have a lovely day in Prague, you jetsetter!

Oooh, a frostie Steph! yay! A sibling it will be then. Thanks for letting me know who the mystery person I just added was! I thought it might be Ms Mohair, but no...

Morning Rachel!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Tracey - Sending lots of    for the phonecall this morning - hope they ring nice and early   

Popsi - So glad the SW visit went well.  What an exciting journey you have ahead of you.  Glad the china went down well.  What biccies did you serve?  I have an image of it all being very Hyacinth Bucket  

Mira - Yes, PM me your moby no and I'll text you when the baby arrives.  I'll try to take into account the time difference  

Steph - Great news on the frostie - I'm a huge fan of frosties, but I sincerely hope you don't need to use it.....or at least not for a while  

Jo - Hope you enjoyed your TV last night!  I watched some Britain From Above DVD's and X-Factor.  Why oh why do I find Simon Cowell attractive??  Does anyone else?

Nix - I hear you about Paris/France.  I love HK but I love the UK more.  We're only here for another three years so I know that I'll soon be reunited with all the things I love about the UK, such as M&S deli food, the weather (living in such heat I crave a winter), Newspapers, my friends and family, etc.  I now have such admiration for people who chose to live so far away from where they grew up/where friends and family are - I know I couldn't do it forever.  I do find that when I'm in the UK I dread going back to HK, but when I get here I'm fine and dandy.  At least you get decent bread in France - the bread here is like nylon!

Hello to everyone else  

Had a growth scan yesterday and baby is now estimated at 3.4kgs (7.5lbs).  Doc also gave me a pelvic exam to see whether I'd be able to deliver vaginally and his opinion was, "well it's going to be a big baby, but lets give it a go"!  God, there's nothing like boosting your confidence when you're about to embark into the unknown!  I'm sure they just think Caucasian babies are big as Chinese babies tend to be smaller.  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey, talk about adding to your fears Emma!

Don't worry about the time diff - I texted people at 5am because I completely was in another world and forgot people would be asleep!  

PMing you now....

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post as I am at work and it is mid morning.

We now have an embie - hooray.  I was sure they would ring with bad news this morning and it is good.
ET mid day tomorrow.  Now I have the lovely cyclogest to look forward to - I am not complaining though.

Steph - fab news on your blast.

Jo - you should get sky + it is the best thing ever - you just record what you want to watch and whenever there is a crap TV night you have the back up of loads of recorded stuff.  The best thing is that you can press series link and record a whole series without missing any.

Better go.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

You lot can certainly chat!!

Steph - congrats on being PUPO!!!
Tracey - Good luck for tomorrow!
Purple - Hope AF gets here soon and you can get started again!
Laura - Hope you're doing well and being treated to some much needed TLC!!!!

Ello to everyone else!!!

I am on day 4 of Stimms, they put me on 375 Gonal F, however they didn't give me enough to get me through to my 1st scan on Friday, (you think they would know the amounts off the top of their heads, so will need to go back tomorrow to get more). Getting really nervous about Friday, when do you normally begin to feel things happening? Read lots of stories about people feeling really bloated and uncomfortable but no real changes yet. Worried that nothing is happening in there AGAIN!!

Jal x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jal!

Good to hear from you agian! hope things flow smoothly this time! I'm unfortunately on LP but start sniffing on Sat!!!!

So presume you'll be about a month ahead of me celebrating your BFP!  

Thats what I'm   for anyway!

Good luck with your scan!

Sx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Tracey -      on your embie.  Hope ET goes well tomorrow    

Jal -   for your Friday scan  

Purple - Never had to DR.  Quite glad really as I'm so impatient - I just wanted to get on with the stimming!!  Good luck  

xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Purple!!

I have to admit it is nice being on SP but it was suddenly here really really quickly and didn't have alot of time to prepare but that's probably a good thing! Hoping to get to EC next Friday 3rd Oct - fingers crossed eh   

Not long before you get started now! Are they chaging your drugs/dose this tme round then?

Jal x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Jal!

That is quick! everything crossed for you hunny!

They have doubled my gonalF dose from 150 to 300! and I start Accupuncture this friday just befor D/regg so hopefully    

My provisional date for EC is week of 3rd Nov! so who knows our bubs could be born a month apart  that's what I'm hoping for anyway    

Good luck on the stimms hun, hope those follies are growing as we speak!


Sxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

How are we all? I just did that annoying thing were you forget to post and then lose the thread and think noone talking!  

Anyway..

Steph - Wooo Hoooo! Twins and then a little one later! Fab!  

Tracey - Fantastic news on the little one making it.  

Purple - D/regging?? Yuk!

Jal -  How you feelong? 

Emma - The wee one may be big but I bet he is long and covered in oil so wil just slip out!  

Rachel - Hows are you? Do you ahve any treatmetn plans?

Popsi - Glad all looking good on the adoption front.  

I'm ok, feeling pretty restless waiting for scan, having lots of tummy pains so wondering if I should go and checked out but then think I'm just being   and I have a scan on Thurs anyway.  Sister was coming over today but I put her off as juts feel a bit tired and grumpy.  

Xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Goodness it's hard to keep up with you all, excuse me whilst I try and get up to speed with everyone and where you all are. Head is swimming with acronyms and emoticons, sure it will all make sense soon.

It's wonderful to hear some positive news - best of luck Tracey. 

What does PUPO mean? (excuse my greeness!)

Have managed to get a cancellation appointment at the Lister this Thursday, so pleased as I thought we'd have to wait ages. From what you're all saying they won't think we're a lost cause (hopoefully!) Have been feeling pretty rubbish since we got the news to be honest, not been sleeping very well and my head is just swimming with what ifs. Does it get any easier ladies?!

Have been having acupuncture weekly for about the past month so and told her the "untreatable" news today which was so sad. She was lovely and told me we were doing the right thing getting a second opinion and gave me a different session and firstly I just started to cry my eyes out and then I just felt really chilled and calm. Still feeling the zen now and have taken the rest of the day off work to get my head back in the right space. 

Lucy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lucy,

Pregnant Til Proven Otherwise!

Your by far not a hopeless case.. really fsh of 10 is nothing and your AMH is not great but certainly not terrible. My FSH has been up to 17 and other girls have had much higher and got a BFP.

Great news about the appointment... nothing better than some action to get you feeling in control again.



Right lunch...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Emma.  Thanks for the good wishes.  7.5lb sounds perfect to me.  Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer so bubba doesn't grow too much more - how long will they leave you in HK when you become overdue?  Make sure you are sitting with your pelvis tilted so you have a small curve in your back rather than slouched on a sofa as it is meant to get baby in the right position for easier birth.  I had a water birth which I highly recomend - unless you are taking the sensible option and opting for an epidural - in that case you can't be in water.

Laurab.  Maybe you need your sister to come round if you are feeling grumpy - it is always nice to take it out on someone else!!!

Ladyverte - I have just managed to learn all the acronyms (well most anyway). PUPO is (pregnancy until proven otherwise) ie when you have an embie put back but before OTD (official test day).  I am glad you got a cancellation at the Lister.  I had Dr Ferris who was nice - very honest but not too negative.  Dr Wren did my EC and she was really really really nice.  Other people rave about a Dr called Jaya.
By the way, no it doesn't get easier!!!!! you worry about getting any eggs, then you worry about whether they will fertilise, then you wait to find out if you are pregant, then if you are you worry about miscarriage, then if you get to your 12 week scan you worry about whether there will be anything wrong until the 20 week anomoly scan and if that is OK you worry about the birth!  Oh, not forgetting if you deliver a healthy baby you worry you will be a bad mother and he/she turns into a juvenile deliquent!!!!

Jal.  I asked the same question about when I should be feeling something.  I know I am not a good case to look at as I only got 1 egg!  However, the answers I got from those who did produce a fair few eggs is that they didn't start to feel much before a week of stims.
Also, even if you don't respond that well it doesn't mean you have to cancel.  As long as you have a couple of good sized follicies you can ask them to go ahead anyway if that is what you want.  I had two follies and wanted to go ahead anyway as I felt my time was running out to leave it to another round of tx.

Ally.  I hope you had a good time in Prague.  I know what you mean about being excited even if it is work.  Last year I had to go to Belfast to do a presentation for the day.  I still found myself getting really excited at being at the airport!

Purple - enjoy your downregging!!!  I was lucky and didn't get any symptoms.

Hi to Steph, Mirrander, Rachel, Popsi, Nix, Jo, littlejen, juicy, fishface, Nicki and everyone I have forgotten!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Never thought of that Tracey I could have hit her over the head with a frying pan when she walked in!  

Dam washing machine broken.. called hotpint they coming out tomorrow... hoorah for hotpoint!  Not like Empire Direct and my dam laptop thats been out of action for 4 months!!!  

Decided to back some cakes this afternoon... juts have to try not eat them all ..... cupcakes staright from the ovan... Mmmmm


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Oh my god there's 13 pages to catch up on. Will get cracking on the mammoth catch up later tonight as I am at work now.

Laura - 22 weeks now. You are doing brilliantly hun. Are you going crazy bonkers stuck in at home??

Well we had our follow up at Care yesterday with Mr Lowe and the upshot was that he wants us to have some further tests (Genetic testing) so we had bloods taken for that, we could also have some immunology testing, this is in case I have raised natural killer cells (my body may think that the embryo is like an infection and attack it) but that would cost us another £600-£700 for that test alone and if it came back as positive for raised NK cells then they would simply give me aspirin, steroids and Clexane, so rather than have the test he said that he’s just going to give me those drugs anyway with my next cycle as it won't do me any harm. 

We're going to wait for the results on the genetic tests and then have the frozen embryo transfer after we get back off our hols.

Sorry for lack of personals but I'll bob on and catch up with you all later.

Love and big hugs
Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! An embryo Tracey - well done you two! 

Sarah - that sounds good re the immunes! While they can't test for everything, it's good to know they're going to throw everything they can at it. How exciting to get your embryos back! 

Beach - are you about? I need to know of a recipe that just uses yolks, as I'm making pavlovas and it really annoys me to throw them away!

Laura - have you still not dealt with that laptop? Surely in your new-found role as chief complainer you should be on to that now?

What's everyone up to today?

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Popsi - well done hun for being the perfect couple yesterday - do you think you can keep the act going for the duration of the course  

Ladyrete - welcome to this mad bunch    As far as NHS funding is concerned, it entirely depends on the trusts for each hospital, our particular trust refuses anyone with previous children and only gives one attempt. Although i know other trusts will allow other children etc. Not all trusts have waiting lists, we were lucky. Might be worth a call.

Purple - yummy KFC and double yummy braii, sounds delightful  

JoM - what jim jams will you have on tonight then - silk ones would probably go down well  

Steph -   on the frosty, how you feeling   thanks for the ******** invites, i know what some of you look like now  

Emmachoc - with you on the Simon Cowell front, although i probably wouldn't announce that out loud. Maybe its the thought of his money   My boss txt me at 2am when his babba arrived, all i got was a pic, no info, how the hell was i supposed to sleep not knowing boy/girl, name or the weight, he got a ticking off when i txt'd him the next morning  

Tracey - well done hun, hope you're feeling less stressed now, this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO  

Have a very busy weekend looming, MIL's house sale goes through on tuesday, so we've got an open house invite to all the family round hers on sunday, SIL then will be staying with us sun night as only one single bed left in the house! That means i've got to clean our house on saturday as she's major house proud and i'm not   We're then moving MIL's stuff on monday and they will both be staying with us on monday night, before driving her down to SIL's on tuesday   I can imagine it will be very emotional and i'm over emotional at the best of times  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Swinny - it's good that they are trying to get to the bottom of things but that appraoch def sounds the most sensible.

Miranda - Delia Smiths homemade custard only uses egg yolks, can't think of anything else!!

Tracey - think I will try and push for the same this time so long as there are a couple of good size follies and my womb lining does something this time I will try to push to carry on!! Beans is my role model at the mo as she had an almost identical scenario to me 1st time round and look at her now!! Just   for activity on Friday.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Think Beach is still in Rome.... I can't cook so can't help.  As for the laptop I've written to then stating I am envking my statutory rights (under instruction from trading standards) really its only apoxy lead thats broke.. realy didn't think it would be this much of a problem... 4 months now!  

Sarah - Thats exactly what Jinemed did on my last cycle, clexane asprin and steriods... who knows if it helped but if it does no harm then hay what the heck! 

Fishy - Oh cleaning.. if SIL so houseproud maybe she should come round and do it for you?  

XX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - DH mentioned that to MIL yesterday


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If she likes cleaning she can pop over here too and do a few jobs!!  

My cakes are done but trying to hold out until 4pm when I have my lay down with inspector frost with a cuppa.... oh but they smell sooo good!

XX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

We're thinking of renting her out, it's not normal to enjoy cleaning so much  

What with your cakes and Mir's pavlova, i am seriously losing the plot on this diet, a tuna pittabread is not substinance for a FF bird in t/x waiting  

You wait til next month i'll be out eating all of you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It would take a real pig to out eat me at the moment!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I gave up.. eating a cake... Mmmm  delicious!  Will put the rest in a tin now.    Or maybe just have another with my next cup of tea!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

You need at least 3, otherwise you're missing one of the beans out


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What about the mothership!! I need a cake too.. that makes 4! Right finished painting the windows and now gonna put feet up with 3 cakes and a cuppa to watch Frost!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all - much to catch up on!!!

Ally - really hope AF arrives soon; I expect she's gone AWOL because of the travelling - remember your body will treat travelling as a stress, even if it's a fun trip to St. Tropez for you!

Purple - good luck with the downregging; sounds like your clinic was a bit conservative with you first time round at 150.  As far as I understand it even 300 isn't a high dose for those over 35.  Still plenty of leeway but hopefully they have it right this time!!

Jal - same applies to you - 375 isn't the highest dose by any means. You are absolutely right to look to Beans as your role model - all they had to do was get her dose right and she responded fine.  I must confess one thing I do agree with Zita West about is when she gets annoyed that women are deemed "poor responders" when the doctors are actually "poor stimulators".   

Lucy - welcome!  Sorry you have received such cr&p treatment but pleased you have a cancellation at the Lister.  I'm pretty certain the'll be a lot more positive.  My sister was sent packing from her first clinic given her FSH of 23 but she found another place willing to treat her and ended up with a a BFP and a couple of frosties to boot.  10 really isn't bad and your AMH is a bit low but, as Laura says, not terrible! 

Steph - congratulations PUPO lady!!    

Tracey - great news about your fabulous embie.  You'll be PUPO soon too!

Laura B - hi there - glad you are eating for 4!!

Emma - not long at all now....

Swinny - pleased to hear about the immune drugs and glad they took a practical approach and didn't sting you for the cost of the tests!  I don't think Kate saw Mr. Lowe; Mr Patel rings a bell but I could be wrong..

Miranda - haven't said yet that I love the latest pic of Robert!  

Popsi - I am so very thrilled that all went well with the SW; this sounds like a really fab step for you!

Fishy - best of luck this weekend!!

Jo - I'm with Tracey - Sky+ is rather fab!

Nix - glad it is all progressing with ARCG

Well DH is suffering from immune problems which means hospital tests so ttc has to be delayed a couple of months.     I am a bit worried but more about DP than the slight delay. It's a good job (no pun intended) he isn't working right now since he'd be off all the time with various ailments, although it seems to be improving.  Worst one is he keeps getting thrush (sorry if tmi) which would make ttc a bit tricky since we have to stop any of the necessary activity until he recovers in case I get it from him!!!  GP gave him an HIV test which was clear (as we knew would be the case since he has had them before and we both got a full STI screen when we started seeing each other) plus a couple of other tests which were also clear.  He sees the specialist the week after next.  I will keep you informed.  

Kate had a letter back from the clinic which rejected her - she had written saying that she was 22 weeks pregnant with twins and had 2 frosties and suggesting that, even if they declined treatment to anyone with an FSH above 15, they should not advise people in that situation they are "untreatable" and that there is "zero chance" because, quite clearly, that is NOT the case or she would not be pregnant.  The letter from the clinic was really defensive and went on about having an obligation to advise women of "reduced chances".  She can't be bothered to take it up by writing back to point out that the difference between being told you have a "reduced chance" and being told you have "zero chance" is significant.  She is hoping she has annoyed them enough by proving them wrong.   

I need to get pictures sorted but our kitties are SO CUTE!!!  I have named the girl Posy.  DP is naming the boy but hasn't actually decided yet so he is being called "Tiddles" for now!!

love to everyone I've missed.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh laura - I'm so jealous!! Cupcakes!!!! Send one down to Devon for me will you?

Fishface - tuna pitta sounds yummy to me - I'm on a no dairy no wheat no sugar diet and am really missing bread!!! But as I have a slight intolerance to both dairy and wheat i feel a whole lot better when i don't eat it. Did have a slice of bread last night though   so going for an extra run later to pay penance. Yep, I have a very healthy attitude to food! 

Tracey - congrats on the embie!!!! I've been thinking of you and that's excellent news. Well done girl. The Percy Pig did the trick!  Re. Sky+ - we were undecided whether to go for it or not as it was an extra £100 on our installation costs, and were a bit strapped at the time so didn't go for it. Wish I had now tho - it sounds fab.

Hi Swinny - sounds like the consult went well - excellent.

Hi jal - good luck with your first scan - when is it? Hopefully there'll be lots of follies in there.

Hi Miranda - how did Bob sleep last night? Another good night?

hi everyone else - must do some work now before I pick DP up from work,

Ally - silly question, but have you done a EPS? Stranger things have happened.... 

Jen - sorry to hear about DP - sounds horrible for him (and you). Hope he gets better soon.
lots of love to you all,
xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all

I thought you'd all meek and quiet and you'd just gone onto a new thread - should have known better!

Tracey - brilliant news, bet you can't wait to get him on board (for some reason, embies are always 'he' for me!)     

popsi - great news for you too, so glad it went well, I'm sure the mugs had no bearing, you'll be great parents anyway after working so d*mn hard for it  

jal - good luck for the scan    375 is still not the top of the scale

swinny - glad you caught up, glad it went well

Ally - hope she comes soon, white jeans for you  

Steph - PUPO! Go girl!

Lucy - welcome, glad you've not got a long wait for that appointment, I always feel much better getting on with it

Emma - exciting! I hope chinese babies are smaller if we make it, DH is half chinese. These Drs don't realise the scariness of their words sometimes, hopefully it'll be a long thin baby  

Nix -  

 to everyone else

I've done the scary lecture so can look forward again now past 1pm today! Hopefully AF will arrive in a week so I can go for another Antral Follicle count. That's scary to though   I was trying to work out what was worse, scan or lecture, this morning. Decided they're both bad and I want neither


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Longer post later but just wanted to say to Mirrander DH has a fab chocolate tart recipe that needs only egg yolks.  He is a chef by trade so I wil ask him for recipes when I get home and post some tonight.

Jo - it was the whole packet of percy pigs that you recomended that did the trick!

Droogie - embie will be a she as a friends MIL 'sees things' and said she could see me with a baby girl but it wouldn't be easy!  I never believe in that sort of thing but they you do go a bit   when ttc don't you!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Steph – Well done PUPO lady xxx

Mirra – How cuuuuute does baby robert look in his bouncer, agghhh bless. Beachy is still in Rome matey so no tips of Delia today I’m afraid.

Little Jen – Yeah there is a Mr Patel at Care and he’s the very forward thinking/experimental consultant at our clinic. Good for Kate too, writing to the other clinic. I think too many of these clinics get away with shoddy treatment.
Hope DP is better soon. Thrush is a bl**dy nightmare. I hadn’t had it for years and years and they put me on those bl**dy HRT tablets and I got it 2 out of the three months that I was on it. Nightmare!!

Fishface – Hiya. I know exactly what you’re talking about with the whole family thing. My SIL and family are off to Oz in 3 weeks time permanently and we are all on a farewell meal on Saturday and I am dreading it as I could cry now just thinking about them going.

Jal – I was definitely with my consultant on the throw everything they’ve got at me approach. At the end of the day it won’t kill me and it might be what’s missing.

Laura – How did you feel on the steroids? Clexane is just like Heparin isn’t it?? Oh and by the way can we have an updated bump piccie please xx
My mouth is watering on the cake front as I am back on WW to lose some weight before my hols.

JoM –  

Droogie -  

Emma – Hiya babes. Don’t worry my friend had a big baby and hers was long and thin. So not too bad in labour. Wishing you loads of luck sweetie xx

Tracey - Good luck for ET. When will that be??

Sarah xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - weirdly, when my sister first had her test results back and the clinic which would treat her gave her a less than 10% chance, my brother-in-law broke the news his mother.  Kate's MIL is a bit of a Mystic Meg, which usually annoys my BIL who is Mr. Sceptic!!  Anyway, when she was told what was going on last December, Kate's MIL said immediately that there was nothing to worry about, that IVF would go much better than expected, would work for them first try and would result in twins.  

Swinny - I'm not generally a thrush sufferer thank god but it is uncomfortable for DP.  I didn't even know men could get it!!  Mr Patel was lovely with Kate.  When she went in to get her drugs he made a point of reminding her she definitely had a chance and he was just discharging another couple who had worse odds than her and they were now expecting twins.  When he discharged her he joked he was kind of disappointed at her outcome since with twins on board and a couple of frosties he'd never get to fleece her for another round!!    Really glad they are working with you for next time - after the quality of embies in your last cycle you have every reason to be optimistic!!      On writing to the other clinic, I think Kate felt very angry that they had been so dogmatic and devastated her unnecessarily when they were WRONG!  Nobody is going to tell someone with an FSH of 22 that they are an ideal candidate with a 50% chance but it is misleading to the point of being unprofessional to say that a single FSH result of 22 renders someone "untreatable" with a "zero chance".


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LilJen - best revenge Kate could have is to post on that clinic's thread and tell them not to give up if they get the 'untreatable' speech. People would read between the lines and go elsewhere.

Poor DP and his songbird infection! I can't believe you both had an MoT before you started - that's SO Sex and The City! Does that make me sound a Worzel?

Can you hire Kate's MIL out to IF people? There's a whole thread on psychics here, you know - they'd love her.

Oooh, Tracey - chocolate tart! Mmmmn...

Sarah - oh God, the family meal on Sat sounds like it will be so emotional. Good luck with holding it all together.

Heather - fancy wanting DH's descent to shrink your baby!   Must admit I thought my DH being fairly diminutive might help, too...

Jo - he slept pretty well ta! Woke up in time to say bye to dad at 5.40am, but that's ok - rather that than 2, 3 or 4am, which seem all depressing and bad, don't they? Where in Devon are you?


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hello again!

sorry have skim read all latest posts as back at work and it is manic - got home at 7 today - inspection scare started all over again and tons of paperwork to catch up on! Roll on half term...

Steph - congrats on being PUPO

Emma - good luck - not long now!!! At my last scan and midwife app they said baby was long with really long legs - hope they weren't being polite and another way of saying Big!! Got me worried anyway!! 7.5 lbs sounds very healthy! 

Laura - you keep going with those cakes!! Hope the little ones are doing well - I was thinking of you the other day - you are amazing to be coping with three - I am knackered with one!!

Anyway - off to write more development plans, risk assessments and whatever other red tape I have been thrown! DH is in Oslo and declared he is going to Muscat in two weeks for a whole week - leaving me with work and 7 horses!! Arghhhhhh.

Hello to all the newbies - i promise to keep up to date with everyone's news when i start maternity leave!!!


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope I can join this thread.  I am 31 and have severe endo with cysts and am on day 8 of stimms on Gonal F 300ui and have just had my scan this morning and feeling a bit down as only had 2 follies one of 12mm and the other of 9mm.  The clinic ususally only does EC when there are 3 good sized follies of about 18mm of more.  Now they also said that I am on the max dose that they use at the clinic so has told me not to worry as it is early days My next scan is on Friday morning my question is do you think I will have more follies then or will just the existing ones grow?? I am really stressing and just feeling negative.  Anyone with any story about how many more follies they got on their second scan??

Soniax


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sonia.  I can't give you a positive story of getting more folicies. I can say that if you want to go ahead with two then don't let them tell you you can't.  I had only two last time and only one egg resulted and two this time, again with one egg that is being put back tomorrow.  You have to weigh up the decision yourself but for me, at my age, not having much time I am glad I decided to go ahead anyway.  As they say you only need one egg and one sperm to produce a baby.  I was told that 300 was the max gonal f (ag Guys) but others have told me that they were on 375.

Mirrander.  Do you want me to post the chocolate tart recipe.  It is the reason I married DH - not that he makes it for me since we married!

Laura,  I love cupcakes.  I think painting the windows definately means that you deserve them.

Bugle - and they say teachers only work 9-3.30 with loads of holidays!!

Jen, I agree with Mirander.  Also, she can post them a pic of the twins when they are born and remind them that they said zero chance not a low chance.

Droogie - glad you scary lecture is over - just the scan to go now.  good luck 

I am sitting her painting my toe nails after having to take it off for the general anesthetic for EC.  If this embie is a girl then it might be like my friend Kate, she would be horrified to see me with bare toe nails.  She was really glam all the time.  She would say things like 'what is more important - comfort or gorgeous shoes'.

I have also suddenly decided to have accupunture.  I had decided not to spend the extra money as it hasn't done me any good in the past.  However, I am now back to 'I have to give this the best chance possible.  i am having it tomorrow morning before ET then again in the afternoon after ET.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Saffa!

Hum. Well, first things first, you can't tell whether this is just a bad cycle and the next would be better - it could be just one of those things. Did they give you FSH, AMH and antral follicle tests beforehand?
You can be on up to 450iu of Gonal F - Laura and I had some luck on a mix of Gonal F and menopur, plus letrozole. Did they downreg you? Because you may find the short protocol much better, too - I went from one follicle on the long protocol to four on the short!

I think by day eight you pretty much have the follicles you're going to have - I've only stimmed for 11 and 13 days respectively, so it's fairly late. I don't want to dishearten you, but you'd rather know that now and either plug on with the cycle or abandon before the drugs costs go any higher.

However, there's a good possibility that those two are really good eggs - and here we favour quality over quantity - they tend to be the ones that make babies! Though of course, not in every case - there's so much we don't know about egg quality.

Anyway, don't despair - you have two! Two can be fine - after all, plenty of people get pregnant with just the one they release each month! The good news is you're young, so the quality should be good.

Tracey - yes please to the recipe! Though I just chucked the yolks for this pavlova sesh, as they'd already congealed...

Hi Bugle! Hope the inspection isn't too scary - sounds horrible.


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya Traceymohair

Thank you for your story.  I will see if I can go ahead with 2 but it states in the Protocol 3 so will see if I can wrangle my way in there.  I want to wish you all the best for tomorrow     and hope you get your BFP by the way I am at the Aberdeen clinic for treatment.

Hope to hear more stories regarding more follicles!

Take care all

Sonia


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Miranda

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah that is what i thought too that by day 8 you should have the quantity that you will end up with.  I have never had my FSH or amh tested but because of my severe endo they put me on a temporary menopause (decapeptyl) like zoladex for 3 months then when that 3 months came to an end I started stimms and buserelin.  I dont know if they clinic will let me get to EC on just two as it states on the protocol that they only do EC on 3 good sized follies so dont know if I can go with 2?  will need to ask.  As for the dosage of my gonal they dont go over 300 as they say there was no success on the ladies they upped to 450ui so they dont do that anymore.  So guess its all to do with clinic re: dosages and amounts of eggs.  I am gutted if they will not let me go ahead with two.  I am also on another Aberdeen thread (my clinic ) and there are ladies that said that at day 7 scan they may have had like 3 follies then ended up with 7 at  EC so am thinking they may be a possiblity!! I am    They did say that they will let me stim for longer about an extra week also lets see what the outcome is on Friday.
I will let you guys know!
Sonia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I did have more follicles each time they scanned me in Turkey - BUT, they scanned me every two days, so I had eight by day eight! Unfortunately there were only four eggs in there, but one made little Robert, so I'm not complaining!

What's the live birth rate for your clinic? They don't sound terribly flexible to me - more worried about their stats than your success, perhaps? 

My God though, with so many drugs to shut your ovaries down it's small wonder you've not responded too well! I'm no expert on endo, but I seem to remember other ladies getting operated on a few months before a cycle so their bits were clear or clearer to start IVF.

Anyone? I have no idea about endo!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mirrander.  I will post the chocolate tart recipe tomorrow. I am currently too lazy to get off my fat **** and go upstairs to get the cook book and come back down again!

Any idea on what I can call embie?  currently thinking Emma is it sounds a bit like embie.  i wanted to call it Kate after my BF who died with Marcus but wonder if I will feel even worse if she doesn't make it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How about Ermintrude? I always had jokey names - Wilma and Rene and Renata, etc.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

tracey.. i think a jokey name would be good too.. maybe embriana ?? .. it will be a little bit of lightheartedness to the situation maybe.. but you go with what makes you happy and positive xx .. good luck and praying you have some good news xx you so deserve it

mir <will have to add you on ******** to see your pics etc>, laura, nix, fish, littlejen, droogie, sarah, and everyone else xxxxx .. got af from hell so off for wine and feminex lol


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

How do you all get time to go on ********.  FF takes up all my computer time!

Popsi, I like embriana!  Will make up my mind when she is on board.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Bugle - Wow 28 weeks... you know jnr has a 97% chance of survivial if born today! I'm so sad that I know that! 

Miranda - How was the pavlova?

Tracey - God lukc for ET tom, I think wait til you are there and a name will spring to mind!  

Steph - Your quiet! Hows your dad? Whens test day!   

Sonia - I'll be keeping every thign crossed for you. Your same age as me and I was told to go for DE after first IVF...   to dr's!!  

Sarah - I was ok on the steroids, was only on them for a short time can't remember exactly but was on the clexane and asprin til week 12, the clexane gave me bruises!  But hay they worked.. well something did!


Right I'm feeling tired so off to beddy byes to read for a bit.

Night night girls.

XX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. when do they estimate your little trio will be born honey x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

quickie as have to get up early tomorrow as I'm going with my (very) pregnant SIL to her last scan tomorrow - not sure how I would have felt about this before (have subtly avoided accompanying her up till now) but in my PUPO bliss am quite looking forward to it! 

*Tracey* - YAY!! so glad your egg fertilised - sending lots of dividing-vibes to it and hope your ET goes smoothly tomorrow   

*Popsi* - glad the SW visit went well! 

*Bugle* - good to hear from you - wow 28 weeks  where has that time gone?

*Mira* - love the new photos of Bob on ********! 

*Laura* - good luck for scan on Thursday if I don't speak to you before then!   

*Saffa* - welcome to the thread  and good luck for your treatment - I did once have two follies showing on a scan on a Friday then had 5 eggs collected on the Monday, so it can happen!    Is this your NHS go?

Love to all and sorry to those I've missed!  will try to knock together an updated list one day now that I'm back, think there are a few newbies to add to it.

My boobs have started to feel a little sore today - might be from all the poking though!  Feeling quite calm so far but not sure how long that will last! My official test date is 3rd October as instructed by clinic - but as my donor's EC was Monday 15th September that would be more like a 3ww! so don't think I will last that long, though will probably organise a HCG blood test for that day though. My parents are on holiday until the weekend and I wouldn't test before they come back so will see how I feel nearer the time! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Steph - Sore boobies is a v good sign!!  Oooo, I'm so excited for you.  Do you have any pee sticks in the house?  As you had blasts put back you could start testing soon....sorry I shouldn't be encouraging you to test early as it's very naughty, but I just feel so positive for you on this cycle    Hope your SIL scan goes well.  Glad you feel able to accompany her - things like that are so bitter sweet.

Jo M - No Wheat, dairy or sugar    What an earth do you eat?  Wheat, sugar and dairy make up most of my diet at the mo!!

Bugle - Wow 28 weeks, time is certainly flying...well I bet it isn't for you, but it's funny how other people's pregnancies seem to go really fast.

Tracey - Will be thinking of you and your embie today       I had the same attitude as you re acu and suddenly decided the day before ET that I would like some.  My lining was only 8mm so just thick enough - I'm sure having acu helped me get pg.

Laura - I love cupcakes too.  Might so some baking today too. Got a gas oven though so cakes don's do so well in it!

Mira - How was the pavlova?  Sounds yummy.  Got your moby # so will text you when baby arrives  

Swinny - Glad the FU went well.  It's sounding good for your FET.  Hope the diet is going well.  Everyone here seems to be doing Weight Watchers and losing loads of weight.

LilJen - Sorry to hear DP has thrush.  I've had it a few times during this pg, but not the itching thank goodness, just the discharge...mmm...nice!  Hope he's remembering to put the toilet seat down.  How are your kittens??

Droogie - ooo, your child will be gorgeous.  DH's assistant's daughter is a quarter Chinese and she's a stunner.  My DH is British Indian so our baby will be mixed race.  I keep forgetting that it's not going to be pale like me but more the colour of a lattee!!  Glad scary lecture went well.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I must get on ******** so I can see pics of Robert.

This tx is sending me mad.  I had to come to the office this morning as I rummaged through my bag last night and found I had left my blackberry at work.  got up really really early so I could come to office before I have to be in Harley st at 9.20 for acup.  Looked everywhere for blackberry, re-checked my handbag and it had been there all the time!

Emmachoc.  My DH is half Indian.  Max hasn't got any of his colouring though - or mine for that matter - I have brown eyes and dark hair and Max is almost blond with blue eyes.  Strange.
Your bubba will be a gorgeous colour though if your DH is full indian rather than half.

Steph.  Fab that you feel able to go to SIL's scan.   It will be you soon.

Will post once embie is on board


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OO - ET today Tracey! Hoorah! Embriona is just waiting to be reunited with her mam I reckon. So, is test day Monday week?

Emma - my pavlova was flat! Don't know how sometimes my baking goes wrong. Grr.

Steph - you can't possibly leave us dangling till three weeks! You could start testing Friday or Saturday, couldn't you?  Heh. I love a spot of early testing me - the growing realisation you might be....yes you ARE - priceless.

Andrea - I'll PM you how to find me on ********! If you add me I can send you all these PR bunch too. Tracey - same to you! V addictive ********, once you've started.

Morning Laura! What are you up to? More baking? Have you got a processor and a food mixer? Put them on your list for when the trips are here - they are invaluable!

xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Miranda - I live in North Devon, near South Molton on the edge of Exmoor. Sorry to hear bout your flat pavlova  

Tracey - good luck with ET!!!!! Enjoy acupuncture and chill out.

Droogie - well done on your lecture being over - good on you girl. I have a lecture to give tomorrow that i'm a bit nervous about as I have to act out a role play as part of it, and I'm crap at acting!!!! Only 60 students though, so not as bad as yours.

Emmachoc - how exciting being so close to meeting your little one! I watched The Sex Education Show last night (sorry, I know you won't be able to see it!) and it was all about preganancy and giving birth. I cried when this litle baby Willow was born - what an amazing moment it will be for you!

Well' I'm really beginning to get used to the idea that I will never have a baby. Strangely enough, it feels ok (ish) some of the time. Just can't face anymore tx. 
Need to get on with some work now,
jo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Mirra - I have an exciting day of tidying this moring and then waiting about for the wash mach man!  If he is here early I said I'd head over to se my sister this afternoon, but I'm feeling SOO tired, I was up every hour on the hour weeing.    Dam aout the pavlova! Can't be perfect all the time!   No not got a mixer or processer (are they different  ), need so much stuff but as we moving as well before thought may as well wait til then.

Jo -   You ok?  

Tracey - That blackberry palava sounds like something I do.. enjoy the acu and happy reuniting with embriona!

Emma - I've got a gas oven, never had a lecy one.. are they better.. i kinda like the turn off and onablily of gas!

Steph - Enjoy the scan.  

Pops - They won't let me go past 36 weeks, but most are born around 32 so early december, if they born mid-end Nov that would be ok too just not earlier please little ones!!

Right gonna have a cuppa and a lay down before I get on with more cleaning!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Laura - yes, I am ok thanks hon. I'm slowly coming to terms with it, and it really is ok. If it happens, it would be the most amazing thing in the world, but I know its unlikely for me. But that's starting to feel ok, as there are other things I could do with my life that i couldn't do with children. Admittedly, a childless life still feels second best, but I'm not trying to deny that, which is at least healthy. But i also don't want to see years passing me by when I'm waiting for something which may never happen. I'm very fortunate in my life now - i have a gorgeous gorgeous man and we're vey much in love with each other, i live in a lovely place, am healthy, have a great job, and 3 lovely woofers. Oh, about to be 4 - we're getting a springle spangle puppy which is about to be born.

Hope you've got that tidying done - any sign of the washing machine man yet?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jo - I used to go through phases of thinking it would be ok and then it not being ok, I gues its a long process and its good you can acknowledge all the good things that you have (and it all sounds very nice!).  I guess it's never that final for you as you have the wonderful opportunity to try au natural.  

Wash Mach man coming between 12-6... just having a clean and getting out of jim jams so he doesn't think i'm a slob! Oh I hope he's good looking! If he is I'll offer him one of my cupcakes!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oh you strumpet you! Keep your cup cakes to yourself   

I bet that would be the first time he was propositioned to by a preganant-with triplets-woman-in-her-jimjams


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oohhh Tracey - look what i found!! Its a Percy Pig for you!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He'll only get a cup cake if he's handsome AND mends the machine!! I'm not one of those girls who just gives her cupcakes to just any ole fella you know!! 

I am a terrible flirt... keep forgetting I'm not really flirt material at the moment with my huge bump!!   I flirted with an old colleague other day on face book went on for a while and then I mentioned I was up the duff with triplets and I've not heard from him since!!    Guess its not a great chat up line is it!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

You lot you crack me up - love to all - back for personals later xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Ally.. oh not long til your off again!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

I dunno laura - I'm sure there'll be a 'specialist' market for women in your condition.   

i have to admit, I would have granted any sexual favours he wanted to the Sky man once he got me tv back. And he wasn't very good looking.

Hi Ally.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure your right... Tim keeps threatening to set up a webcam in the room and cahrge men to watch me sit in bed and stuff my face with cakes! Sure we'd make a bomb!

I'm sure you would have granted sexual favours for the sky man... but your a bit of a nymphomaniac if i recall!    Or is that just when the tv's not working?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

"nymphomaniac"??  I like to think i just have a healthy sexual drive. Admittedly, my sex drive has decreased since tv came back into my life.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah sex.... I remember that!   I think.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Tracey - good luck today hun, are you PUPO yet  

Miranda - i have a confession, i think i may have   too much that your pavlova would flop, if i can't eat cake neither can you  

Laura - how's the house hunting going, you haven't mentioned it in a while   How many cup cakes are left, did Tim get any  

Jo M - did you have to go out in your jim jams last night  

Countdown til MIL moves is now on, love her to bits but it's going to be soooooo good not having her on the other side of the village, i get DH to myself now  

 to everyone xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - I've put off the house hunting (again) due to paranoia that something will go wrong if I do any preparation!  But I have agreed if all is well at scan tomorrow I will start househunting after that!    There is 6 cakes left... thats 10 gone in 24 hours!  But Tim prob ate most of them!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Make sure you polish them off this arvo in front of the TV before he gets home then  
Good idea on the home front, you need to get your BIG nest ready  
Good luck with the scan - when we getting a new bump pic


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll fit the wide angled lense tomorrow if al well at scan and update then! Promise!

I'm bored waiting for the repair man... wanna take my clothes off.. so uncomfy in clothes.    MAybe I'll eat a cake.. good suggestion!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Laura - good luck for tomorrow! I think I'd be holding my breath too but I'm sure you'll be fine - don't leave it too late, or you'll be falling over them in the flat   I like the money making idea though! Take off your clothes now, you might get a discount...

fishface - MILs should be kept well away, mine is far away but we still need caller ID after the time she went on at me about how sad she'd be if she didn't have grandchildren and then went on to tell me tales of how cute her friend's grandchildren were - just before we started the last treatment (and she knew)  

Jo - Why don't you switch off that TV and do something more interesting instead? It's funny how you can feel fine one day and overwhelmed the next, I'm with you there  

Tracey - blame the hormones  

Miranda - any chance of PMing me that ******** thing too? I need to counteract all those ads for babies they keep putting next to my profile grrrr! Even ** thinks I should be breeding!

Steph - step away from the boobies.... good sign though   

Now I'm at the bottom of the page (and I have no memory) so   to everyone else

Our next tx is starting to feel more real, emailed clinic this morning for individual drug prices so I can ask our GP if he can fund any of them - even £100 would help. Planning a sob story about how we are supposed to get 3 NHS goes and then we really wanted to egg share but can't. Need to do some role play to work out my part... Very scary seeing the numbers   Hope it's worth it

Back to work...

Heather x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Droogie - here you go have my   as well - give it to em  

MILs can be dangerous, i want Laura's, she brings lots of pressies when she visits  

Do you think ******** just presumes everyone that is of an age to use it is reproducing, does get a bit annoying when you see all of the ads, although i'd probably be the first to look at them if i was PG  

Miranda has a few of us on ******** now - i apologise now for my drunken photos


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

She also phones most days too Fish! I'd rather buy my own clothes and be left in peace!  ALthough she is not insensitive like Droogies one!

Fish - oh drunken pics?? I'll have to go and chaeck them out!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

one grade 1 4 cell embie on board. it feels right to call it Katie.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sending katie lots of   and


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well you can't ask for more than that can you... a perfect embie... welcome aboard Katie!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Tracey - well done on your grade one Katie! Bum - forgot to PM you, didn't I?

My brain's gone - got my first AF in a year (a year to the very day!) and feel godawful. Will do it now!

Fishy - you don't look drunk! You just happen to have a glass in your hand throughout!  

Laura - can we have a scan pic too? Maybe if the wash man is REALLY handsome you can slip into something more comfy while offering up the rest of the cakes?

Heather - I don't know how to turn off the ads on **! I'll PM you my deets tho - soon as I'm finished posting!

Jo - don't like to think of you quitting TTC and feeling sad   Do you think you might change your mind?

Right - must PM people. Who am I PMing again? Tracey, Heather... brain's gone! Whoever it is, please PM me - my brain's scrambled! Is it you Jo?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah! Twas Popsi!

Jo - I've sent you my deets anyway, should you be a ******** fiend in the making!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just a quick one to say

Tracey ... well done on being a mothership for little katie embie  you take things easy now xx

laura... your scaring me, getting naked and making cakes for the washing machine repair man  lol.. oodles of luck for your scan tomorrow x

mir .. i have requested you as a friend .. thanks honey x hope your ok, and look forward to getting ******** friends with more of you

ladies.. just one thing on ******** none of my friends know about my tx or adoption so please dont mention it <i know you probably would not but just wanted to say > xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! I don't know how, but it didn't offer me the chance to suggest friends to Heather - can you all add her from my list please? She's the only Heather on it!

I'll add you now Andrea!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's done it again! Can you all add Andrea, too? Again, she's the only one on my list - I have an Angela, and now an Andrea!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

popsi said:


> Tracey ... well done on being a mothership for little katie embie  you take things easy now xx


I love that!

Tracey, say hello to Katie for us and make sure she knows how many people already love her.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura, did the repair guy turn up and was he cute? Did he earn his cupcake?

Hope everything goes well at the scan tomorrow.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

What are bubbles?  Angel I have blown you some anyway even though I don't know what they are
Mirander you have loads.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey - love you for blowing me some bubbles  

I understand that they are "friendship currency". Don't know too much meself about what it means, but I don't have many


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

angel.. i blew you some too xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

And me! 

*Tracey* - great news about your little embie Katie  - Congratulations PUPO lady - welcome to the  ! When is your test date?

*Laura* - good luck for scan tomorrow   

SIL's scan went well - she was told she is expecting a very BIG baby though (my brother is over 6 foot) and she is only little as she is half-Thai/half-Burmese - she would like to try natural but looks like she may have to have a scheduled caesarean - head is down but not engaged yet so she has to go back in 2 weeks. My nephew (who is mixed-race and absolutely gorgeous! he has very fair skin though which burns then goes brown) was also fairly big at 8-9 pounds, and this one looks like she will be even bigger already, and she's not due for another couple of weeks yet.  Sitting in a waiting room full of preg women was a bit uncomfortable for me but not unbearable, as I know I might be myself!    (please, please, please!  - the negative doubts have started creeping in today like they always do part-way through 2ww) I now have slight soreness in only one boob - what's that all about? 

Off up to DH's Mum's in Cambs tomorrow and staying overnight so back Friday - love to all 

Steph xx

P.S. definitely not testing before Sunday at very earliest, probably/maybe Monday - will see how I feel!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - No negative thoughts please... this has worked... you have 2 yes 2 blasts on board!!

Mirra- Oh Af... nasty.  

Just to update on the washing machine man.. he was cute and had a wee 17 yr old assistant with him, I was however in agony as they had to take the whole thing to bits and my back was killing me so didn't really flirt too much but did a little!  Whole thing was caused by a rouge 1p that got in the back of the machine!  

I'm off for an early night.. hopefully back with good news tom.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The best of luck for the scan tomorrow Laura! Exciting! You're so nearly there.

Steph - pregnancy symptoms are so varied from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy it's no wonder the 2WW drives us all bats!

But I take it from your tone you feel a bit different this time? I know I felt different, but that could easily have been because on my first two cycles I was massively stressed, and last time I took the time out from work to both do the tx and the 2WW.

Angel - I'll get blowing!  

Tracey - I have loads because I'm a complete FF-aholic!   They're roughly equal to the number of posts I've written in 18 months or so...  Gabby or what??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There! Left you on a rude number Angel!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back from Roma and didn't want to lose the thread, struggling to type tonight so bask tomorrow x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> Morning Rachel!


Hi Miranda! Sorry I am a couple of days late! Did read the other day but hust haven't had a second to post! 
Sooo, Morning for today!! Have a good day 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

laurab said:


> Rachel - Hows are you? Do you ahve any treatmetn plans?


Hi Laura. I'm ok thanks  Just mega busy planning my birthday party, packing to go on hols, sorting out the girls starting nursery, oh, and planning everything to start treatment possibly in November! Phew! I do read every day and love to see your ticker moving  You're doing so well. Looking forward to seeing your new pic 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Steph. Got everything crossed for you sweetheart              

Take care 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Tracey - Glad your top notch embie Katie has been reunited with it's Mummy.  Make sure you indulge in lots of edible treats during the 2ww.    

Laura - Good luck for today - thinking of you  

Beachy - How was Rome?  Lovely to have you back.

Steph - Roll on Monday   

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Emma- only 7 days to go....how are you feeling?  Rome was out of this world.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm OK thanks Beach - just ready to get the baby out now.  Hope you had lots of lovely Italian ice cream whilst in Rome


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- we only managed it twice but it's a good reason to return....have you been?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG - nearly there Emma! Wow! Any stirrings yet?

Beach - did you have a gorgeous time over there?

Morning Rachel! Happy birthday! Is it a big one then?


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> There! Left you on a rude number Angel!


  I don't know!!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning ladies!!!

Steph, you sure have a lot of will power to hold out till Sunday. Good on you!

Beach - tell us more about your trip to Rome.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> Morning Rachel! Happy birthday! Is it a big one then?


Yes! The BIG 40  Can't quite get my head around it though! In my head I am still early 20's although my body lets me down sometimes when I am knackered!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope I am not too late to wish Laura the best of luck with scan today


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph.  Here is some   for you.  My OTD is 6th October

Laura - waiting for you to post good news. 

Mirranda.  I haven't forgotten about that choc tart recipe.

Emma.  Don't worry I will be having loads of treats during 2ww.  I have a packet of percy pigs on my desk. I am thinking of getting a massage or facial at the weekend.

Yes beach, we need to know more about Rome.

Angel. You wont' get any more bubbles now as we will all want to leave you on 69!

Rachel.  I remember 40.  I must admit i was much happier about being 40 than I was 41 or 42.  Dreading being 43 in November.  Just think of it as an excuse to have loads of presents and treats.  Tell DH/DP that my DH gave me 40 presents for my 40th and can he compete.  It wasn't as expensive as it sounds some of them were little tokens from him to do things like; let me lie in on a weekend morning, foot massage etc.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Girlies

Quick question for you. I have now done 5 injections of 375 Gonal F and although I have been feeling a bit bloated in the evenings I really can't feel anything else going on. When should I expect to feel anything? I have my 1st scan tomorrow and I am now really worried that nothing is happening again and I'll be cancelled again!! 

Help!!!

Jal x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Also meant to say Good look Laura  !!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Jal.  I am not a good advert I know but I asked the same question and others who had responded well told me that they didn't feel anything for a week.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thnx Tracey, this whole thing does send you  

Started to panic as been reading other forums and people have aching ovaries after 4 days!! Can't believe I am wishing bloating and aches on myself but I am


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jal - I think that reaction to stims is like anything hormonal - so individual that you really can't tell anything at all from reaction or lack thereof.  Unfortunately you have to sit tight and wait for the scan.  Hopefully it will be good news but do remember you still have a lot of leeway in protocol so don't fret. 

Tracey - glad Katie is on board; hope you are taking it easy... 

Ally - hi there!!  Hope you are doing ok; has the old witch shown her ugly face yet??  If not, then don't worry - you say you don't think you ovulated this cycle, so AF is likely to be a bit later than usual.  The only other thing i'd say is do a pgcy test.  No ov monitor is foolproof and stranger things have happened.....    

Beach - do tell us about Rome

Laura - good luck!!    

Kate is now changing her mind and may follow up again with the clinic which rejected her.  She knows it's a bit pointless but she was told "untreatable" and had "zero chance" so a response letter saying that they have a duty to advise women of "a significantly reduced chance" misses the point and implies that is what they told her.  She is probably going to reiterate her original letter which details the advice she was actually given and point out that they may have a duty to advise of reduced chance but they also have a duty to advise as accurately as they can and very very few women have absolutely zero chance with IVF (you'd pretty much have to have no ovaries/womb).  It is not going to really get anywhere but she still feels angry at how she was made to feel and concerned for other women who may have received the same advice.  So she wants to close the loop with the clinic.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Quick report on Rome....I've also got some pics on ** for those who're on there.

Hotel was excellently placed at the top of the Spanish Steps but drinks there were very very expensive, it had an excellent rooftop terrace with bar so drank there on the first night to see the skyline but declined after that as we could have bought 3 bottles of whisky for the price of 2 whiskies on ice   

Weather was fantastic which makes a difference when you're sight seeing, warm enough for a skirt and vest during the day. 

Did all the must do's..first day did the Spanish Steps, Piazza Navona, Trevi Fountain, Campo de fiori, Piazza Venetia, Pantheon, open top bus trip, then got a taxi to St Peters where we climbed the dome before walking past via Castelo De Angelo and the river. OUt at night to see the Trevi in all its glory lit up before finding a lovely restaurant. Next day we got a taxi to the Colosseum then did Palatine Hill before walking back by the Forum, climbed the steps to the top of Capital Hill then walked up to the Pantheon for lunch before another taxi to the Vatican for the afternoon before getting a taxi to Piazza Popolo for coffee then walking up through the gardens where we found a renowned restaurant for a rest. Walked back to the hotel and saw a very nice looking restaurant with a view over Rome to which we went out to that night.

Would definately recommend going and will most certainly be back at some point.  If you can stay for at least 4 nights as it's so tiring if you want to see all the major must do's. x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Rome sounds fantastic - I must go one day soon.

Off to meet some FF friends from the London girls ttc board now.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Evening ladies, sorry late posting for me, been a hectic day, i'm cream crackered, brain overload  

Popsi - don't worry hun, i wouldn't mention it on any of our ******** sites, you never know how much people have told others and i wouldn't want to put my foot in it  

Laurab - how'd it go hun  

Steph - well done on being able to wait, have a lovely time away at weekend and get thoroughly spoiled  

Tracey - how's katie today  

Did anyone watch supernanny and the youngest grannies programmes last night. I think i OD'd on baby TV, i was a wreck by the end of it   The grannies were the same age as us, talk about depressing that we haven't all managed to even get to the first stage yet    During supernanny why was no-one commenting on those childrens vocabulary  

Rant over  

Have a great evening


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello..

Sorry this is a cut and paste job as my back is KILLING me..

Scan all went well, all the chiplets are growing well all weighing in at over 1lb now so thats good, the middle one was facing my back the whole time so I am back next week to rescan her as they couldn't do all the checks with her today.  My cervix has dropped a 10mm which i find worrying but obviouslt my consultant doesn't.  She was happy with everything and I hardly saw her, got another appointment in 3 weeks but no scan til I'm 28 weeks! Thats seems wrong to me so I'm a bit down, felt I didn't get to ask the questions I prepared as only saw her at the desk not even in her room.    I may try to get her email address and email her outlining my concerns.. I'm much better when I have time to construct things rather than on the spot!

I'll read and do personals tom.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - Glad to hear that the scan went well today - best start planning now!! x

Tracey - Glad you have Katie tucked up now - wishing you so much luck for your 2ww

Beach - Glad you had such a good time in Rome - I adore it too - must have done you and DH the power of good! 

Sorry girls I cannot do any more personals at the mo as I have an appointment with the lovely Jaya tomorrow and I need to get all my questions down so I dont leave thinking oh sh1t I meant to ask this, this, this, this, this AND THAT!!!!

Still no AF - VERY WORRIED now CD40.   Jen/ Jo - Preg test negative!! 

May be back later but if not love to all x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - glad all went well; try not to worry too much.  

Ally - AF will arrive - it's probably a longer cycle than usual if you didn't ov so don't fret.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie

laura.. fab news they were pleased so try your best not to worry too much, we need a new bump pic hun x

ally... good luck for tomorrow x

fishface & mir.. pleased to meet you girlies on ff xx

lots ov love to everyone else

Andrea xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Seems everyone is in fine fettle! There's so much that goes on on this board it really is hard to keep up so please excuse my greeness... Rome, scans, Katie... it's all going on! Lots of glue, glitter and sparkles to everyone.

I went to the Lister today - How lovely is Jaya?! Sooooo different from UCH - they're not even in the same league. She was realistic but positive and said she can definitely treat us, there was such a different atmosphere and attitude to UCH - poles apart. I can't believe that such a difference exists.

The wonderful (if not a tad scary) news is that we're pretty much starting straight away. She's recommended the short protocol and as AF is due this Saturday we'll kick off early next week. Crazy that a week and a half ago I thought it was game over and now today we're starting in a few days. Bonkers. 

She was realistic explaining our chances but also positive saying that my age and the fact my periods are regular a both good things considering my lower blood results. She was also pleased I had 5 follies at my scan compared to being told at UCH that 5 was abnormal and too low.

So.... got to get the drugs next. What did you ladies do? Did you get them from the clinic or source them from elsewhere? I'm going to go and see my GP tomorrow and see if I can get them on the NHS (you never know) but failing that I'd be really grateful for any advice on the best/ cheapest way. I've been prescribed Cetrocide, Puregon, Ovitrelle & Cyclogest if that means anything to anyone?

Thanks!!
Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Jen - how those kittens of yours getting on - love the piccie of Kate but desperate to see the little ones!!! 

Was just sitting here sorting out questions for Jaya - then thought - my options aren't really that great!!! I guess I just need to see what she has in mind for me!! That is unless anyone has any better suggestions!?

A x

Hey Popsi - thanks for the good lucks - last few appointments with different consultants have been pretty negative so  really hoping Jaya doesnt let me down  !! Where are you at after your visit? Do you have to wait to see when you are on prep course or is it all booked in?? x

Lady - you snuck in too!! So glad you had such a great consultation with Jaya today - she is bl00dy brilliant! Very exciting that you are starting so soon - there is lots of info on ff about where you can get cheaper drugs and if you shop around you can get some deals, I got all mine last time from Lister as I didnt know how I would respond from day to day - not sure how I will do it next time though as I think Lister is quite expensive. I did try the NHS route but my GP really tows the line and just said she couldn't fund something that she wasnt monitoring - sounded like a rubbish excuse to me - would have been happier with "our primary care trust doesnt do this"!! Having said this it is a postcode lottery - definately give it a go!! Really chuffed for you, it really is one up UCH's ****!! I was made to feel utterley appauling by UCH and it definately has not helped me deal with the mental challenges as it made me feel like nothing would ever work. Jaya changed all that and I am definately due a Jaya visit as my PMA is flagging!!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Ally,

So will you be seeing Jaya soon?  Fingers crossed! Sounds like she deserves a bit of a fan club. I'm sure that PMA has to help in all of this, I hope you get your fix very, very soon. I've just ordered a chill out hypnosis CD IVF thingie from Amazon. Figured anything has got to help and considering how much it costs financially and emotionally got to give everything a try.

So you had a bad time at UCH too eh? I was really shocked at what they said to me. Thank goodness for this board to be honest as if I'd not read all the stories I wouldn't have thought to try again after what they said. Fingers crossed we'll both get to send them pics of our beautiful little ones very soon.

Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Lady - yep I have a great dream which consists of me waltzing into UCH (and to a lesser extent - Hammersmith) with my baby on my hip saying "so i would never have my own biological baby - well here he/ she is"!! Sometimes I think that the stats for high fsh pregnancies are low because a) people move directly to DE without trying with their own eggs because consultants convince them that this is the only option b) some women never know that they ever had high fsh and concieve naturally!! (Well thats keeping me going!!)

The chill out CD sounds like a good plan - let me know how you get on!! 

I am seeing Jaya tomorrow at 2pm x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello hunnies

I think I want to see this Jaya, she sounds lovely )

Lucy - I'm going to try that with my GP re drugs next week too, been planning role plays with sobs. I know my GP quite well from when I had depression/anxiety in the past so I'm hoping he might think the extra financial strain is bad for my mental health  

Laura, great news with the scan, I hope the shy one turns around for the next one. It's good news that they don't want to see you for a while, but good luck getting those questions answered.

Ally - stay calm hun     

beachgirl - glad you had a great time  Just keep up the ice cream to ease you back into the UK

 to all

I'm good, been to meditation again tonight so feel lovely and chilled and had a productive day sanding and filling the front porch. Saw the TingTings last night too, they were great but we felt old in the queue, the only people in the queue our age were there with their kids! The oldies arrived later though so we felt better, but hip with the kids  

Thanks for the ******** adds, good to put some faces to names and of course I won't put anything public about tx. If anyone else wants to add me, apparently I'm Miranda's only Heather, or PM me for my full name.

Night all, got to nurse DH's cold now, he's near death...

Heather


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Heather  

Glad you enjoyed the Ting Tings! 

A x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck with Jeya tomorrow Ally, don't think you can fail to leave without a smile on your face. Let us know how you get on. 

I'll let you know how I get on with my GP Heather. We saw him last week to talk about NHS treatment (wasn't sure if we would be eligible as DP has 2 children from previous relationship) but he said he saw no reason why not as I don't have any children and has referred us. In the mean time we're going privately as just want to get cracking really and if we need another round we'll cash in our NHS tokens. Figured it's worth a try with the drugs this time - he can only say no! Jaya suggested it might be worth an ask.

Lucy x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello - its me again. Sorry I've been not responding since last week but I was travelling home from vacation, putting my parents who came with us on a plane , and trying to see every fertility doctor, quack, or basically anyone with a strong opinion in London.

My god this is a busy thread I've had some catching up to do!

I kind of feel like I'm gate-crashing a group who know each other well, I hope you don't mind if I join in&#8230;.

In answer to a couple of (probably now totally forgotten!) questions

FSH I didn't put down my FSH as in my case it's apparently misleading. The first month tested it was 16.3, but my estrogen was off the chart (which suppresses fsh) so apparently my "real" fsh is much higher. Anyone else, In my case it's the dreadful AMH that is apparently a better reflection.. ( I do try to drown out the voices telling me how low my chances are now).

The POF doc was a doc that is supposed to specialise in early menopause (which apparently I will very likely have with my AMH, high FSH, reduced follicles and short cycles)....... as this is scaring the hee bee's out of me. So far not impressed with him.

I'm using the American term Premature Ovarian Failure because I refuse to believe that looking at menopause at 36 is a normal thing! Maybe I'll grow used to it. I asked him if there is anything I can do to slow this down, he said NO - firmly. But I am not buying it. I've been reading some things that - of course unproven - seem to suggest otherwise, but he's not buying into any of it though. I need to have a bone density scan next. He will have more info for me in a few days when my tests come back.

I've been a very busy girl since I've been back this week. We've decided to throw savings at this, at least to research all our options - (and fertility is such an industry there are many). Plus for us a lot of this is "initially" covered by health insurance. (18months ago we "upgraded" my husbands work health insurance for another reason, which is coming in handy now. IVF or any other fertility treatments are not covered, BUT initial "investigations" into the cause of infertility are so I'm making the most of it....

I've thrown money at all kinds of expensive doctors this week. So far I've seen POF doc, Chinese doc, Nutritionist, Lister IVF doc and I've even had a call with an IVF doctor in the US who prescribes DHEA (I thought if I'm going to take it, I want to know how they would monitor it at a clinic that uses it) If anyone is interested I'm happy to share all the info.

I'm happy to share any info I've learned from all of these docs, but I'm so new at this - you have probably all been through this already so it's nothing new for you. It's probably only really really relevant info to the low amh \ perimenopausal group . So far my most positive vibe is probably the Chinese doctor.......

Anyway, at the Lister ultrasound yesterday they said it looks like I was ovulating - so we skipped the sperm test that day and went home instead  &#8230;.. AMH of 0.1&#8230;. fingers tightly crossed. I saw Marie at the Lister, she did tell me to try naturally for another few months - which was kind of positive at first, but only later when thinking about it I kind of wondered if that was because she didn't think IVF would be successful for me. I mean with my low AMH shouldn't they be putting me on the SP asap? I do hope she wasn't just sparing me the pain of IVF&#8230;.

Miranda - I think I've seen you on IVF world also. Stay out there, your like this only beacon of light and hope on the web for us low AMH women!! You should have your own website.

Ally - hope AF comes soon - or not for another 9 months . I think maybe we have a lot of "how to prevent POF" info to share \ how not to listen to the low amh, high fsh stat's . I'm reading a book at the moment called "What your doctor may NOT tell you about premenopause", has some interesting ideas. Primarily about balancing your hormones in achieve regular cycles. Good luck tomorrow.

Welcome little Katie&#8230;!!! Sending you lots of sticky gluey implantation baby dust.

Now here is a doctor I haven't tried yet J Must make an appointment for this one too I guess &#8230;.. anyone seen this one?
http://www.marilynglenville.com/the_dr_marilyn_glenville_clinic.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wanted to give you a welcome Sam   Yes we are a chatty lot but I haven't been here long and I've been made very welcome.

It sounds like you've had quite a journey and probably know far more about this than me, but if I can help in any way, I will, even if it's just

   and    

Heather


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning All,

Feelin better after a good nights sleep (well as good as you can expect with 3 babies jumping on your bladder all night)..

Ally - Oh good luck today.. how exciting!  

Steph - Your quiet... any interesting developments?  Did you do a diary this time?

Sam - Great news you have some insurance to pay for investigations, it all helps.  You sound like a woman on a mission.. we like that on here!!  

Tracey - Hows you and Katie?  

Lucy - There is a thread about were to get cheap drugs, I saved quite alot by going to an indepenedent pharmacy.  Although you haven't got much time.. if you want to just go and pick them up from somewhere you could maybe go to the pharmacy at BArts hospital as they do private prescriptions and do fertility drugs etc and are only slightly more expensive than the oother pharmacies.  There is also a place in Shadwell Ali who is meant to be quite good.  I got mine from a guy up north.. really cheap and efficient but you may not have time for things to be posted etc.  I'd def steer clear of the private clinics like Lister as they really whack upthe prices. 

Miranda - Hows the bobster sleeping now?  You feeling better now your not BFing?

Morning Heather!

Love to the rest of the gang.

XX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Good morning all


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All!

Lucy - really glad you had a positive appointment with Jaya.  She is right that your age is on your side, that you have an AMH she can work with and that the fact you have regular periods is a very good sign    (although obviously irregular cycles can happen for loads of reasons - I don't want anyone here who is irregular to think they are doomed!!).  Exciting news you are starting so soon!  Is it IVF or ICSI - can't remember if you have male factor or not? 

Ally - glad you have an appointment with Jaya today; please try and keep your PMA. I know you have been through the mill on all this but look at what you have already achieved in the face of the doctors' advice!!  I mean, not many women who have "been through the menopause" subsequently ovulate, have reasonably regular AF and wonder why AF is a little late one month!! You really have shown that there are ways to deal with all this!   I also very much agree with you that many ladies with high FSH are told that their only hope is DE and simply accept that.  That is part of the reason my sister is so anxious to follow up with her first clinic and let them know they were wrong and that they should not advise people with high FSH that they are untreatable - she sought a second opinion and you know the result.  Presumably, however, there will be many many others who do not seek a second opinion and simply go directly to DE.  Furthermore, I too strongly suspect that a lot of people with high FSH get pg naturally - when I saw one doc here she told me that she had just had a call from a patient with FSH which hovered around 18 or 19 who had got pg naturally.     

Lucy and Ally - On the UCH/Lister thing.  I think we have to bear in mind that the Lister has considerable experience at dealing with high FSH/low AMH and UCH does not, since it seems to boot out anyone with a sniff of either.  Hence, the Lister is in a much better position to advise you accurately of your chances.  They have seen how they can work with lower AMH/raised FSH etc. whereas UCH has always got rid of anyone who is below a certain AMH level so they have absolutely no idea what they are doing when it comes to ladies in that category because they have never dealt with them.  No offence to them - I am sure many ladies have had success threre - but I can read off a bit of paper and advise someone "your AMH is too low - please go away"; it doesn't take any experience of dealing with low AMH to do that nor does it mean that I am in any way equipped to advise of potential outcomes with low AMH!        


Sam - please don't think Miranda is the only low AMH success story!! Remember that a lot of clinics won't test for AMH, especially if FSH is already high!  When my sister had her FSH back she asked about AMH and her consultant told her he could test it, but (a) in her case, there was a 99% chance it would be very low indeed and hence depressing and (b) it wouldn't change the protocol he was going to put her on.  So she could have it but he didn't see it would add to anything other than her stress!  The same probably applies to a lot of ladies with high FSH - they don't all have their AMH tested, but it would be likely to be low!  I do think you are doing the right thing in exploring your options.  The doctors are bound to say that there is nothing that can be done to slow things up but that is because they need placebo controlled double blinded studies done a number of times before they are allowed to advise that something works!  There is a LOT of anecdotal evidence that certain things can be beneficial - I gather chinese medicine is particularly positive here.  I do remember reading something which made sense to me from a chinese practitioner. She said that we used to be told that slower mental processes, aching joints etc. were just part of hitting about 60 and that there was nothing that could be done. Now we know that better diet, gentle exercise, using your brain etc. all mean that 60 year olds can legitimately expect better.  Similarly, women now seem to be told that reduced fertility is just part of hitting your late 30s (earlier in some women).  But there is increasing anecdotal evidence that this is not true - there are things which can be done and women shouldn't buy it!!  Of course things change and you might not be as fertile as when you were 20 but I don't think it is right to suggest there is nothing that can be done, especially with what they term POF when they don't even know the cause and 10% of cases resolve themselves spontaneously!!  You keep doing everything you can for yourself and PLEASE let people here know of any advice from your DHEA doc or chinese practitioner - it all helps and we love to know as much as possible here.  I think with the Lister it is positive they want you to try naturally a little longer.  If they thought your chances with IVF were already low they would tell you that and would get you in asap.  If you've not been trying long naturally then it is always worth keeping at that for a while longer.  Finally, please don't think you are gatecrashing - stick around and you'll get to know everyone!  I always feel like a gatecrasher because I came here really for my sister but everyone is so lovely that I've stayed! 

Laura - very pleased the scan went well!   Sorry the trio are jumping on your bladder!  Can you feel where they each are?  Kate can tell from kicking patterns where the twins are - the lower one is more active!!  

Heather - good for you to go to GP about the drugs!  It all helps!  I think if you've been through depression/anxiety they shoudl offer you support in a stressful time.  Well done for going to meditation - I am guessing that if you are the anxious type (like me!!) it doesn't come naturally!!  However, I think it that kind of thing is actually really important if you are prone to anxiety.  Kate is a very positive, non-anxious type and, although this was obviously tested with what she went through, I think it really helped her.  Not everyone is that lucky by nature and you may have to work at the relaxing/PMA more so it is brilliant that you are doing so, even though I should imagine it is hard work!   

Fishy - I didn't watch the youngest grannies thing but when I had my hair cut the other day, my stylist was 40 - she was a granny to a 3 year old and mummy to a two year old!!!  I do remember reading that in bygone days it was considered normal for your youngest few children and eldest few grandchildren to grow up together.  

Tracey - hope Katie is doing well and nestling nicely! 

Jo - hello there!

I will try and get a pic of my dear little kitties up this weekend!!  They are so sweet!

Well - tomorrow I am off to the Dulwich Twins Club annual "nearly new" sale armed with Kate's spreadsheet of needed items to see if I can pick up some bargains for her!  

love to everyone else...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Yes I can feel them all individually, well the top two anyway, the boy is quite low down and I don't feel him as much as the two girls, but that is because of how he is positioned, not that he is lazy (accoroding to the sonographer!!) sometimes I have a big hard lump pop out the side of my tummy... not sure what bit of them it is though!  Has Kates belly buton popped yet? Mind hasn't but I'm wondering if that because all 3 sacs are around it and noone is pushi actually on it??   

Tell us about the Kitties! names, colours etc!! Oh I love kitties!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Laura - Glad the scan went well, but sorry you didn't get to interrogate your Consultant.  Hope you get her email address so you can get your questions answered  

LilJen - You should get some good bargains tomorrow - I bet the Dulwich set all have quality baby bits and bobs that they throw away.  Looking forward to seeing your kitties.

Lucy/Ally - I went to UCH for my first tx.  I didn't respond initially and was given the donor egg speech by the lead Consultant with the funny hair.  I ended up with 6 eggs (all fertilised) and went to blast - 2 transferred.  I did get a BFN but it just shows that a low AMH doesn't mean you won't respond or get good quality eggs.  Not sure I would go back to them now if I was contemplating a third cycle and back in the UK - think I'd probably go the Lister.

Tracey - I have some Percy Pigs in my hospital bag - am having to sit on my hands so I don't open them before I even get to the hospital!

Hello to the rest of the crew


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma -    

Jo - Morning dear!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Laura -    I really think this baby will be late, so I reckon I've got another couple of weeks to go yet.  They will only let me go a week over due before they induce me


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  Me and embie Katie are doing fine.  I keep telling her to snuggle in tight.  I think I am going  
I went straight back to work after ET as last time I did nothign and it didn't help.  Now everyone is telling me I should be putting my feet up and I am starting to worry.

A question on the old womb juice.  Should I still have the odd glass to keep blood flow going or should I stop completely.  I had half a glass last night,
I must admit the question of drinking in pregnacy confuses me.  They say no alcohol for the first three months then some say you can have one or two per week after that.  But surely it should be the other way round as it is later on that things pass through the placenta and in the early weeks baby is using the yolk sack.

There are so many posts I can't remember who asked what.  Anyway, whoever asked about the drugs.  Yes there is a thread on here with all the drug companies (where to buy cheap drugs).  I got mine (menopure, cetrotide and ovitrelle) from Fazeley Pharmacy and saved quite a lot - a good few hundred pounds.  I had to post them the original prescription but they then sent the drugs overnight.  
One thing I have learnt is maybe don't get the whole prescription at once.  I got the whole thing and have about 3 days worth of menopure and 1 of cetrotide left (at least £200 worth).  Aparently most pharmacies will let you just order for the first 7 days then ring and get the rest.
It is definately worth ringing two or three as aparently different drugs are cheaper at different pharmacies.

Laura, I am glad the scan went well.  I can understand you wanting another scan before 28 weeks.  It can't cost that much to scan you.  You could always try some   and begging for another scan.

Emma.  Are you trying all the old wives tales to bring labour on; eating fresh pineapple, curry, sex?  I tried everything except the latter!

Sam.  Welcome.  I haven't been here very long at all but have been made to feel very welcome.  I remember my first few reads I also felt like a gatecrasher.

Lucy.  Glad you had a good apt.  I had Marie Wren do my EC and ET and she is the lovliest Dr I have ever met - girls on the Lister thread call it the 'lovely Lister'

This morning I had decided that I would give up chocolate until my birthday (29 November) as I am eating far too much.  I want to be a yummy mummy!  However, someone is leaving work and has put loads of choc in the Kitchen so I have now eaten a chocolate biscuit and a mini roll and am about to go back for more.  Oh dear.

I must get sorted out on ********, I have registered but not got round to adding photos etc.  God knows where I will find the time for ******** and ff.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well I went to my consultation appointment today at midland fertility clinic and wow was I impressed with the knowledge from the consultant who has been working with fertility patients for 20 years. She said because I have had so many fertility treatments and losing our beloved baby girl. I am going to have my baseline scans done again - checking FSH, LH, AMH Levels (don't know what all the letters mean for LH and AMH) and do a test to check my ovarian reserve. She is going to try me on the short protocol (I nearly fell off my seat when they said it is going to be about 2 week treatment, been used to the long protocol of 8 weeks or so), give me low dose of aspirin and some other anti-coagulant stuff (due to family history of blood clotting and also our baby died of a blood clot in the placenta), assisted hatching and possibly blastocyst transfer. 

All I can say I was gobsmacked. I was expecting to here well you have had lots of treatment so egg donor is the way but no she wants to try this way first. Fair enough I thought. So DH has to go into the little room to do his bit to be checked on the 10th october and I have to ring on my first day of my period. So you are looking at middle of October for AF have the tests, apparently they take about 2 weeks to come back then go for the treatment. 

The consultant said she was interested to hear about me taking DHEA. But she didnt ask me any questions about it. She must have forgot when she opened my file and saw how many treatments I have had   

So November / December time for the treatment. I came out of the clinic a lot more positive and I am now looking forward to it.

Hope everyone is well

Sonia xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello ladies!!!

*Laura * - glad all went well, it's prob good the consultant didn't want to see you - means they can't be worying about you!! Annoying if you have questions to ask though!

Well, I have had a mainly good morning!! Had my scan, day 6, and I have 3 follies on each ovary. 1 is quite small but the others are where they should be apparently. The nurse woudn't tell me the sizes but had a quick look at the chart when she was out of the room and they seem to go up to 12 and my womb lining is getting thicker so a very happy girl considering where I was last time at this stage.

The nurse gave me my centrotide jab and all I can say is I'm happy she did it, it was a full vial and she did warn me I would feel like I had been stung by a bee and be itching like mad and I was, seems to be calming down a bit now though.

On the bad morning front, was driving back from the hospital all happy and got done for speeding !!! 2 police cars and a mobile scanner by the side of the road. They must have been doing someone every 5mins!!! Never had a point in my life so not happy!!! 3 points and £60 fine!!! At least I'd had some good news to counteract it!!!

Nearly weekend!!!!!

Jal x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont think I will be able to make it through all do do personals except:

Jal - brill news on the follies - still very early days so a lot can happen    

Tracey - great to hear about Katie - Mir will say wine is ok - she was a right old lush during her last tx   - didnt do her much harm!!! I cannot believe you uttered the words MINI ROLL thats it I HAVE TO HAVE ONE NOW!! 

Sonia - glad you had such a positive appointment today - just goes to show if you shop around - it is so much about finding the right person for you.

Emma - glad you have the percy pigs sorted - but what about his mates?? None of those?

So - I am just back from the Lister where I had a really good appointment with Jaya. I couldnt sleep last night for worry - was convinced that after last time and the fact that I have a very late period they would consign me to the fertility scrapheap. Well they didnt. I am doing a SP + Pill with Menopur and Clomid (I know I was worried about doing that with high FSH but Jaya reassured me that they are getting really good results with high fshers with pill + Clomid + Menopur - one lady had fsh of 30 and got 11 eggs - can you believe it!! - dont worry I dont expect that - just 2 or 3 would be good - failing that one good one!!!) I just have to put myself in Jaya's hands as she knows what she is doing and it takes the stress off me knowing that she is looking after me. Jaya did not seem at all worried about my period going awol as I have always been like this since my very early 20's if not before, she gave me a script for Provera so I can take that if it doesnt show up in next few days. So it is the off for me within the next 4 weeks - excited and scared all at the same time but at least this time I know what I am getting myself into!! 

Hi Mir, Laura, Popsi, Droogie, Sam, Lucy, Beachy, Littlejen, Jo Mac and fish (sorry for those I have missed!)

A x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jal - fantastic news!!  Well done!! And it's still really early days!   

Ally - thrilled you had such a good appointment.  That is brilliant news.  It seems like the Lister really know what they are doing with high FSH-ers.  11 eggs with an FSH of 30 is brilliant - we can  imagine what that lady would have been told at UCH .  Glad you are feeling motivated again and less worried about AF - she'll be along soon I'm sure!

Sonia - really glad you had a positive appointment too.  I'm glad your consultant isn't giving up on you!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Jen - thanks for that - I know - UCH would have had that very same lady in a complete state!! How are you and your new additions getting along and can we see them soon please? How is your fella and his  ?

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh lots of news today!

Ally and Sonia - great you had good consults, and both off soon!!  Oh how exciting!

jal - Half a dozen eggies sounds a fab amount to me!  Can't believe she didn't want to tell you sizes etc! I have to know everything about my tx!

Tracey - Give up chocs What!! Silly idea forget it!  Take the stairs at work instead or something!  I actually read on another thread today that choc is good for pregnncy.. gonna go and find it for you!  

Just ahd an hour long conversation with MIL about why I'd rather she wasn't at the birth! Am I being mean? I just think its going to be stressful enough without worrying about other people too! She also said she has 4 weeks leave left to come and stay and help with the babies!!    That'll be fun a!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - From other thread...'Excellent news girls - my friend who is an anesthetist specialising in obstetrics informs me that eating plenty of chocolate can prevent the onset of pre-eclampsia - woo hooo!!!!! Get scoffin'!!!!'.... maybe bit early for you to be worrying about pre-eclampsia but hay any excuse!!


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well ladies still not good news  went for my day 10 scan and they saw my  normal 2 follies and 1 extra which is only 6mm so too small but there is another one well a possible other one which is sitting right next to my endometrioma - well they not sure if its a cyst or a follie and it measure 14mm so they did a estrogen blood measure today and the results came back with a 0.56 and the nurse said definately looks like their is ovarian stimulation at least that is positive and bascially gave me more drugs until monday and to go back on monday and if that possible follie/cyst has grown then they can carry on with cycle if not then to abandon.  

Soniax


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Evening ladies

Jal and Sonia - great news that you've both had good appointments and starting treatments soon with full enthusiasm (even if it does lead to £60 fines!)

Saffa - don't give up yet hun. As I always tell people I developed a full follie from nowhere in the final 4 days so that 6mmer could still be ready and that 14mm one might be a follie. You're still in the game so don't give up yet    

Jal - great news, and still early days so there could be even more.    

Ally - go girl! Hope this is the one for you   

Tracey - I'm sure it won't hurt, just think of all the people who wouldn't know at this stage and would be out on the lash

 for everyone else  

I've been full on with the domestic therapy today, filled, sanded and scrubbed the front porch ready to paint, polished the door handles for the porch, mowed the lawn, did some washing and met my fellow freecycle mod for tea and planning in the afternoon before getting some groceries from the market. Whew! Totally made me forget about tx though and great exercise. DH just called to say he's on the train home and really want a Chinese but trying to save money/eat healthily - but after that lot think I deserve it (and want it!)

Oh the dilemma...

H xx

 to all


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura.  Maybe that is why I didn't get pre ecampsia when pg before - I ate a ton of chocolate.  I am reminded when I look back at old pics and see my fat face!!
YOu are right giving up choc is a silly idea.  Maybe I should give up vegetables instead!!!!

Saffa.  You get still get to EC with two follies, that is all I had and I still wanted to go ahead.  There is obviously a risk that you wont go to ET but it is your risk not the clinics.  Hopefully in about 10 days time I will be posting to say I am pg with just one egg colllected.

Ally.  I am so pleased you had a positive consult with Jaya.  I haven't met her, she sounds lovely.


Droogie - well done on the domestic front.  You can always have a healthy chineese.  As long as you don't go for those deep fried prawn balls!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

laurab said:


> Tracey - From other thread...'Excellent news girls - my friend who is an anesthetist specialising in obstetrics informs me that eating plenty of chocolate can prevent the onset of pre-eclampsia - woo hooo!!!!! Get scoffin'!!!!'.... maybe bit early for you to be worrying about pre-eclampsia but hay any excuse!!


Laura - I knew I should have eaten more choc when pg! Maybe wouldn't have got pre-eclampsia myself then


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Sorry, won't be long as I'm shattered - long day visiting people. Got a leather office chair and a three-wheel stroller from Freecycle too! Ray! Chair is sooo comfy...

All the consultations sound great! I love Jaya - she was the one who broke my AMH news over the phone and she was so lovely. The best of the Lister consultants by far.

Laura - don't be hasty and turn down her help with the babies! You'll be so glad of her those first four weeks. Bless her for taking all that time from her leave! But yeah, you have who you want at the birth - it's your time.
The lump is probably an ****! I thought my lump was Robert's head - it kept moving from one side to the other - but it turns out he was just shaking his tush all that time!

Saffa - that sounds good, if your levels are good. Try not to worry.

Ally - great that you had positive news! You can have my period if you want it? Am bleeding like a stuck PIG. I've never bled like this before - not even after the birth. But seriously, Provera will do the biz if it doesn't turn up.

Jal - SIX! Whoo!  
You might get away with a driver awareness course and £60 - I did.

Tracey - few squares of choc and a glass of wine won't harm the baby - no one else knows they might be preg at this stage, so you'd see loads of drongo babies about if drinking harmed the embryo.

Sam - are you taking DHEA?

Sorry to those I've missed - really am pooped.

Back tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I've been quiet and also sorry in advance for no personals - have fallen a bit behind!  and I hate to bring everybody down on here with the negativity that is creeping over me! 

I am starting to feel really worried that I have had no symptoms (except for very minor, hardly noticeable twinges and a slightly sore left boob! nothing I haven't had before on 2ww!) - haven't done a 2ww diary - trying really hard to keep really busy and not think about it too much  but is so hard, and I really, really want to stay positive.

It doesn't matter how many times i tell myself it's a bit too early and not everybody has symptoms (any stories of this gratefully received!), I still want them! 

I expect it is the same for everyone on 2ww and I just have to hang in there! 

We went up to DH's Mum's in Cambridgeshire yesterday and stayed overnight, which helped take my mind off, but now am back, and on FF - and it starts again - I hate this madness!  

Thanks for listening anyway!  and hope I'll have my    head back on soon! Have a great weekend all! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Steph -   I know you've had lots of 2ww's so you know what to expect, but please try not to read anything into your lack of symptoms.  On both of my BFP's I was very premenstrual and was convinced it hadn't worked.  On this cycle I didn't really have symptoms except PMT symptoms, e.e. irritability, crying, lack of positivity and just a general lowness.  On my first BFP I had really sore boobs and on my second I didn't.  Both times I had my usual period pains a few days before AF was due.  AF and preg symptoms really can be so similar.  Yes, some people do get really strong BFP symptoms such as a metallic taste in mouth, but not everyone.  Hang on in there - not long to go now.  Thinking of you      

Tracey - Your photos of M & M on ** are just lovely.  I see what you mean about Max's colouring - how strange, as both you and DH are dark haired.  At least if my baby comes out with blonde hair I can use you as an example    Definitely don't give up the choc - it's an essential food group on the 2ww  


Mira - Your freecycle stuff sounds fab.  

Ally & Sonia - So pleased that your appointments went so well     Not long 'til you'll both be cycling   

Jal -    on your follies   

Saffa -   

Droogie - Just reading your post made me feel exhausted    Hope you had a tasty dinner after all that hard work.

Beach - Your Rome photos are lovely; looks like you had a fantastic time  

Hugs to everyone else  

Woken up with a sore throat today   and not getting any sympathy from DH.  He's gone off to play football so I think I might go for a walk on the treadmill in the gym to try and get the baby's heat to engage.  Still don't think I've 'dropped'.  Tracey/Mira - Did you both have a 'show' before your labour started?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph   just wanted to say stay positive, we're all here and behind you 110 %


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph honey - please NEVER feel that you cannot come on here and          you of all people deserve the support here. I havent been through a 2ww yet although hope to one day but a very good friend of mine who has had a few cycles at the Lister recently has NEVER had symptoms, never on her BFN cycles or on her recent BFP! She said she felt exactly the same for all her cycles and was 100% convinced that her cycle had failed this time when in fact it was a success. All of your feelings are completely understandable as you will be looking for every little twinge etc but maybe you like my friend just dont have those symptoms and EVERYONE is so so different. Please come back and       if you need to - as beach says - we are all behind you 110% rain or shine x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

And steph I forgot your  

Droogie - well done for all that DIY - so so impressive - I can hardly be bothered to cook myself a meal at the moment - and I LOVE my food!

Tracey - how is the   going? Wishing you so much     

Emma - Sorry about your sore throat - DH needs a   not being kind to his very pregnant and now sick wife - shame we can't pop over and give him a talking to!! I have a sore throat too and Ben has had tonsilitis to I guess I have that to look forward to!!! So are you planning to walk that baby out of you

Mir - your period sounds seriously   hon - not nice but I guess at least it shows your body is getting back to where it should be and hopefully it won't go on for too long - I would be happy to take it off your hands!

Laura - MIL at birth - I can understand how you feel - I wouldnt want my MIL there either but the 4 weeks help may come in handy (so long as she is not there 24 hours a day as that may drive you crazy!!)

Littlejen - so agree with what you said about Lister/ UCH - the UCH lot cannot have the same job satisfaction as those at the Lister - Jaya was positively bouncing off the walls, genuinely excited about getting me going again and getting a possible BFP, they are seriously passionate and there results are still high despite taking on the likes of me!

Sam - good to hear from you, sounds like you really are doing your research, yep we would love to hear EVERYTHING!!! So please if you can bear it share all you have learnt during your journey so far. 

Jo Mac - been meaning to say - I spent my teenage years living in Somerset near a place called Wiveliscombe, (nr Taunton) and South Molton sounds very familiar - it is so so gorgeous there you are lucky x My mum and dad still live there in an old farmhouse so I guess I get the best of both worlds but sometimes wish I could be a country girl again x 

Beachy - how you doing? Up early today. What you got planned?

Jal -     

Saffa      

Girls re ** - I am feeling a bit left out - can I get you on my **?!!

Also did we get anywhere with our possible meet up?

Hi to all I haven't mentioned x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Steph 

Sending you tonnes of positive thoughts and vibes across sweetheart          

Get visualising! 

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Steph - you're so supportive to everyone - let us support you for once eh?

Anyway - symptoms schmymptoms - it just doesn't happen like that. I reckon thos people with strong symptoms conjure them up really!

Remember Laura as a for instance - no proper symptoms, convinced it hadn't worked.... and there were ruddy THREE in there!

So, no more poking the boobs - you'll need them intact for the twins!

Ally - I've PMed you my hyowge list of Team PR people! I think some of them you won't know as they haven't posted for a while, but as an exercise it made me realise how many lovely PR chums I have!  

Emma - my stepdaughter's hair took till she was 16 to go really dark like mer mum and dad! My sister was pretty blonde till her teens, too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya all,

I went out last night!!! So exciting, went for a lovely thai meal but unfortunately my back started hurting mid-starter and I was so uncomfy couldn't have fun.. stuffed the food down at record speed (my appetite has really picked up over the last week!) and then reaslised I was completely wedged in the restaurant, it was empty when we got in there as had gone early and then it was full up and I had to ask nearly every single person in the whole place to stand up as I could get through the chairs with my big bump! I was really embarrassed.. think eating out is over with until the gang arrives now!

Been house hunting this morning (online) and hoping to see a house at 4pm, but tim is AWOL without a phone.  

Steph - Sweetie I had no symtoms til I was about 7 weeks.. even at my 6 week scan I was convinced there was nothing in there!! But saying that I'm sure very oddly that one of my boobs kept hurting too!!   Want me to locate my 2ww diary for you?  Honestly day before test day I was arranging my next cycle its all there is black and white!!! You testing tomorrow? And remember this time you've had no HCG shot which gives most of us some symptoms that we think are due to a bfp but actually aren't. I was convinced I was preg on my 2nd round of IVF knockers big and hot and felt sick but was just the drugs.  

Ally - MIL lives in Notts so she is planning on living with us for 4 weeks!! I guess I can always nip to the pub??

Mirra - Oh bums! 3 little bums in there.. hope they don't do poo's?? Do they?

Tracey - Think its sex and curry not the treadmill you need.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Woops sorry Laura about MIL   - I am sure it will be fine - there will be more than enough to distract you anyhow as you will each have a baby to look after!!! Good luck with the house today - hope it ticks all the boxes!

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Between her, my mother and my sister there just isn't enough babies to go around!!   I should ahve had quads!  I have horrible visions of fights breaking out between the 'mums' and a babies arm being pulled off!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

thats okay thats one each while you slip off down the pub for a couple of hours - works all round!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura   I'm sure all will be fine, if it gets too much then lock the door and don't let anyone in apart from Tim x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - the Dulwich Twins Club nearly new sale was a battleground!!  Am ashamed to say I took full advantage of being considerably more agile than your average, heavily pregnant attendee!!  Picked up a few bargains for Kate, including a brand new twin pushchair which was the exact model she wanted - the lady who donated it had asked for it from family and friends and ended up with 2!  Also got a few other bits from the "list" - wish I could have got baby clothes but it's hard when Kate doesn't know the genders.  

Just off out but wanted to give a big hug to Steph!!  I know it's not something I'm familiar with but here's my take.  I think these things - 2ww, early pregnancy, ordinary AF cycles vary loads even within the same woman.  My mum says she knew from sore boobs etc. she was pg with my sister before she even missed AF but didn't get anything like the same signs with me even though she should arguably have been more aware of any signs cos i was her second.  With me, sometimes I know AF is on her way days in advance - I've got cramps now even though she isn't due until about Tuesday - and some cycles I get sore boobs the day before or retain water.  Other cycles I feel fine right until she tips up!!  These things do vary because no ordinary AF cycle and no pregnancy is the same.  I know you want a "sign" one way or the other but sadly it doesn't work like that!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Fab news on the puchchair that sounds perfect! If you go again and there is a 'lotsababies' triple buggie can you pick it up for me!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There are nine triple buggies on eBay at the mo L! One's brand new for £145 - but  guess you've looked there?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No not buying nothing, still sticking to my 28 week rule!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Only five weeks away! Whoo!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening everyone

Just wanted to say hi and wish Steph lots of luck for tomorrow.

Hi Miranda and Laura  .

Sam xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sam!

Steph - are you really going to do it? 

The best of luck birdie. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ummm... not sure who decided I was testing tomorrow? Not I! 

Seriously - won't be testing yet... maybe Monday but I'll see how I feel. Official test date is not till next Friday!

Thanks so much for the messages of support  - they really did buck me up earlier, and I decided I have plenty of time to be  if it doesn't work, so as Miranda said - symptoms, schmymptoms! I WILL be  , and have felt a lot better since.  Have had mild AF ache tonight, don't know what it means either way so not going to stress!

*Tracey* - just wanted to say the photos you have on ******** of Max and Marcus are so lovely - what beautiful sons - the photo of Marcus on Brighton Pier made me cry,  I am so very sorry about what happened to your family, I have no words    Hoping so much your Katie embie is making herself comfortable, and that you will soon have that BFP.   

Lots of love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, me too - Tracey, your pictures made me sob my heart out. Poor Pete thought he's said something wrong! Welling up now, again. 

Looking at the two of you I can see what you're saying about the colouring! Funny how lots of children start out so fair. Robert's hair is darkening on top now, but his eyebrows and lashes are very fair - I don't know.

Steph - you're so disciplined with your testing! I tested every day from day 9 to take the raw fear out of it. But the first time I waited until OTD - it made it too pressurised for me to handle!

Hmmmn, I'm thinking of going car booting... Need some stuff from Tesco too, so looks like making the trek will be worthwhile.

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Steph, I think I must of made all that up that you were testing today,  was so convinced, hence my visit here today.  Shall be keeping an eye on you Mrs!!!

Hi Miranda, updated photo of the wee Robert would be nice.  All fine here thanks.

Tracey, I too have followed your story, I can't imagine what you have been through but just wanted to give you a hug  .  Good luck for testing.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Better?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mirander and Steph - all this talk of crying has made me cry.  Thanks for the comments.

Steph.  i had absolutely no symptoms for the first 12 weeks of any of my pregnancies, Marcus and Max or the miscarriages so don't read anything into your lack of symptoms.
It is really hard to stay positive during the whole 2ww.  I negative, then positive after ET and now my positivity is waivering too.  Let's give ourselves a kick up the **** and get our positive heads on again.  Like you said there will be plenty of time to feel   after testing (hopefully not).
Your OTD seems late. Mine is 6 October and I only had a two day transfer last wednesday.  You had blasts 3 or 4 days earlier than me.

Emma.  I don't remember having a 'show' before Marcus was born (2 days late).  Max was induced two weeks late so wouldn't have had a show then.  The day Marcus was born I had a midwife apt (she said nothing much was going to happen in the next few days) had coffee with my Mum and rode my bike home.  He was born at 11pm that same night!

sjc - thanks for the hug.

Laura.  Well done for your 28 rule.  However, bear in mind that the later it gets the harder it will be for you to go out an about shopping and enjoy it.
I've had an idea.  When you know what things you need why don't all of us within driving distance of you put wanted ads on our local freecycle.  Where I live is rather posh (unfortunately, or fortunately I am not) so people might be getting rid of nice stuff.  We also have an NCT sale on 11th October so I could look out for triple pushchairs for you if you like?

If you don't want MIL at the birth - to be honest I wouldn't even want my own mother let alone MIL - get Tim to tell her. This is your time and nobody else's.  Although her help might be useful you might feel undermined if she is with you for 4 weeks - that is a long time by anyone's standards.  Decided what you want and stand your ground.

We decided to go to the Beach yesterday as it was such a nice day.  Stupily decided to go to Portsmouth Gunwarf Quay for lunch first.  Ended up stuck in traffic for ages so only actually got half an hour on the beach.
Went for dinner at some friends in the evening.

I have two very close friends who have hardly asked anything about how I am coping with IVF or what stage I am at.  Last time we went out to dinner after my BFN and they didn't ask once how I was feeling.
I am finding this is really affecting our friendship.  Should I say something?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You could try introducing the subject yourself Tracey - sometimes people don't know what to say for the best, so you actually bringing it up could be a relief for them?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Tracey - Me and Tim both shed a little tear at the brighton photo too, what a cruel world we live in, so unfair.  Tim's nephew died a few years back and he finds anything baby related particularly hard.  I really think he will struggle when the babies are in SCBU, he can't even watch somthing on the TV if a baby dies or is in hospital etc.  

As for MIL I told her I didn't want her there as wanted to concentrate on my babies and we want a little time to ourselves, then she statred on that its not fair for my mum to see them first she calmed down a little when I said I didn't want anyone there at the birth.  Think she is getting a bit anxious over my mum getting more baby time than her!  

As for friends, I found mine didn't really seem to know what to say over treatment, some where better than others, I found I rather would chat to you girls who knew what I was talking about than my friends, amazes me how little people know about getting pregnant if they've never tried themselves!!  Do they know your cycling? I never really told people after the first round.

Good idea about the freecycle stuff.  I'm not sure if I'm just being far too optimistic but I think I have most things under control, even though not bought anything!  I have chosen my buggy and my parents are getting it (although may be worth loking for a 2nd hand one as well), Tims mum is buying the cot, Tims sister is getting the bedding, my sister is awiting for me to tell her what I want her to get me, electric breast pumps go for about £20 on ebay and there is always one or two on there.. what else do I need?? I guess I don' feel so manic as I know they will be in hosp for at least a few weeks.  I need to think of some names as they do need them and we haven't even agreed on one yet! (sorry that turned into a bit of a waffley to do list!)

Steph - Glad you are feeling a it more positive.  Soit tomorrow the big day... friday testing is just silly!! 

Mirra - I'm doing the normal lazing on the bed eating chocolate cake!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you're at least partially formula feeding the trips I really recommend Hipp Organic - it's much gentler on tummies and half the price of the rest!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mirander and Laura.  Why are we inside on the computer when it is such a lovely day  

Glad you have your list quite well sorted Laura.  There is definately such a thing as granny baby envy.  I remember going round a friends house after she had her first and both mum and MIL were there and they were literally going over to each other and saying 'my turn now' and trying to take the baby out of the others arms  

My friends do know I am cyling. One in particular can't bear to talk about anything difficult or negative - her answer is to always try and make light of things.  It is probably better for me to say something than keep brooding.  I am probably being childish thinking 'I won't mention it until you do' as I don't think they ever will.

By the way, I suddenly have loads of spots - could this be a sign? 

Anyway, must go and get a shower and go out.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I working on the idea that I will express when they are in hospital (unless they come after 34 weeks thay will be tube fed) and when they are home I will mix feed, breast feeding 3, although not impossible I just think is putting too pressure on myself and I will NEVER sleep! I think its nice for other people to feed and bond with them too anyway.  Yeah I need to look into formula and bottles too ..... 

Tracey - I have no garden and I'm in too much pain with my back to go anywhere further afield, none of my mates are local and Tim is racing today.  

Yes there is def some granny envy... tims mum is a long way away so I think she is worrying she won't be the favouite
gran!

My Sister had Terrible spots with her first son!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura I am still inside!  Sorry you are feeling a bit lonely.  Obviously I don't want to put you off BF but don't let the BF gestapo make you feel bad if you don't - 3 would be incredibly difficult and tiring.  They say it is the colostrum in the first 24 hours that has all the antibodies.  Thousands of children in the developed world thrive on formula.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I know its tough breastfeeding, I am thinking however it may be a good excuse to go and hide from people!! Also can you imagine mixing up all those bottles!!!    But  know what your saying and the first few days is really the most important.

Right think I may go and have some tea and cake..


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Well as predicted last night’s farewell meal for SIL, BIL and my nieces and nephew was a very emotional evening. We all got very, very drunk and so a fair few tears were spilled. We are having all three of them next weekend for the whole weekend so I am going to make the most of all the cuddles I can get while they’re still on this side of the world. They fly out on the 15th and they’re staying at the Raddisson at the airport the night before so we’re going over to say our goodbyes and have a meal with them the night before they go. Nobody is allowed to go to wave them off at the airport which is probably no bad thing really as it’ll be hard enough for them to get on that plane.

As for me, got my protocol in the post yesterday and I'm down for Clexane, Aspirin, and Dexamethosone for the FET which we should be having in January at some point.

Emma – No sign of junior yet then??

Beachy – Hello chucky, sounds like Roma was fabulous.

Saffa   Hello and welcome to team PR.

Sonia – That sounds really positive honey for your next tx. Fingers crossed for you babes xxx

Laura – Can’t believe that about them not scanning you until you're 28 weeks. My friend Kate had twins and they scanned her every four weeks. Just mither them for another scan hun. Worrying about not being scanned can’t be good for the littlen’s

Steph   Hiya chick hope you’re holding up ok. I went a bit mental during this last 2ww. I was far worse than I was last time. It’s going to work sweetie, we are all willing it to     

Little Jen – Go on girly, well done with your bargain!! Nice to see you on the Manchester Care thread too. Is that where you had your little egglets frozen??

Mirra – Hiya matey, yep you were right last night was a real wrencher of an evening

Hello to the rest of team PR, Droogie, Bugle, Tracey, Jo M, Ally, Fishface, Popsi, Angel, Jal,


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tracey - I'm inside because I tried putting Robert in his sun tent with all the toys while I did the gardening, but managed ONE weed before he kicked up a stink! He's got a bad cold at the mo, so feeding every three hours again - impossible to get anything done. I had such plans for today, too!

Spots are a good sign of hormones running riot! God, it must seem like ages till your test day! Will you be doing sneaky early testing?

Ach, Sarah that sounds very sad, life-affirming and draining. Sounds like they'd better start saving for their tickets to come back and see their new cousin next year, with that protocol!

Laura - gawd, having a few weeks to recover sounds great!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popped on and wanted to give Sarah a big hug    it must be heartbreaking knowing they're going but as Mir says they'll be back next year to see their baby cousin x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am getting very confused with ******** and the different names you have on here.  Are any of you Karen Ross?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey- it's me x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Swinny - so know how you feel about your SIL, BIL and nieces and nephews   my BIL and SIL just emigrated to Australia last month (SIL Australian). Very sad but looking forward to the visits!!! Our friends also moved to Los Angeles a couple of months ago and took our 18 month old god daughter with them, so sad as I absolutely adore her x

Tracey - sorry about your friends - that really is a bit off and I like you would feel very upset about it, having said that I think some people get completely freaked out by it and really do not know if they should or shouldnt say anything. God just makes FF even more fab doesn't it! Spots sound very hopeful to me, as Mir said all those extra hormones have to be a good thing! 

Laura - did you enjoy the tea and cake? What flavour was it?

Mir - weeding - that was a bit optomistic wasn't it!!! Oh well at least you got the one out!! 

Steph hon - hope your feeling better today - I cant offer much advice on getting through the rest of the mad waiting but as Jaya says "try to believe that you can do it as there is no reason why it shouldn't be your turn".  

Beach - have you had a nice weekend? Bet your missing Rome though - it is just the perfect city to visit and the FOOD!!! 

Emma - did you walk the baby out yesterday? x

Little Jen - the vision of you at the Dulwich Twin Club had me in stitches - nothing like a woman on a mission!!! 

So what a lovely day and I spent most of it on my bum, Ben has had tonsilitis and so I thought that maybe I was coming down with it too although I think that may have been my excuse! I also think that maybe the old period may be on its way because I have been very sluggish today and have been out of sorts. I had a really annoying thing happen. I went shopping last weekend and overspent, so decided one of my items should go back, so I put it in a bag behind my bedroom door for safe keeping with a view to taking it back today. Well I looked for it and it had disappeared. Anyway to cut a long story short looks like my cleaner has chucked it out!!!! I called her to see if she had seen the bag and she denied all knowledge which really upset me (ended up crying) as I felt that she was outright lying (although not implying she nicked it, just wish she could have said "oh my god I am so sorry I didnt think there was anything in the bag"! So that cost me £90!!!!! Need to forget about it but it really p!ssed me off! Anyway hoping the floods of tears about it may be a good sign that the period is en route!! Otherwise its the Provera and hoping that is not needed as last time I took Primulot N it didnt work!!! Finally got out at about 4 to go out for Sunday lunch - nice rib of beef, followed by cheesecake all washed down by a carafe of womb juice! Dont know what happened to my fertility diet!! Been completely [email protected] this last month. On a bit of a high since I saw Jaya, almost forgot how follicley challenged I am!!!

Love to all others x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally   at your cleaner, that's not really appropriate is it, surely you'd check before throwing something away....sounds like you've had a lovely dinner, we went out with friends and I had a lovely rib of sirloin with yorkshire, yum yum.  We're really missing Rome but I've booked for Egypt next March so that's something to look forward to.

Mir- lovel your new pic x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Can I join you ladies? I am a poor responder with AMH 0.9 and have just started my 3rd cycle of IVF.

Natashaxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Course you can join us - we love a poor responder round these parts!!! Tell us all about it so far!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Had been ttc for about a year - not really trying with ovulation tracking or anything just stopped using contraception, although 7yrs ago i ttc with my expartner for about 2 yrs and nothing happened - had a clear HSG at that time and was due to start IUI but we split up!

Got married to DH last June and stopped using contraception around then, decided in March this year to go see a consultant just to have a check up and got the news that i have a low reserve with AMH only 0.9 - i'm only 33 (DH is 29)...didnt do any other investigations as consultant said he recommended best just to start ivf - did 1st cycle April 08 - LP with 300iu Merional - cycle cancelled as only produced 1 follicle. 2nd cycle was August 08, moved on to SP with sniffer and 450iu Merional - responded better this time - 6 eggs collected - 1 was just a shell though and 1 degraded by time got to lab - out of the 4 2 fertilised and went on to grade 1 embryos which were replaced but sadly a BFN. Had a hysteroscopy couple of weeks ago but all looked fine, consultant said we could do next cycle straight away if we wanted - AF turned up 10 days early on wednesday which was a bit of a shock as hadnt quite got myself in the mental zone but ogt myself together and had decapeptyl shot on thurs and started 450iu Gonal F yesterday - first scan is on friday to see if responding...bit nervous about the change in drugs but hopefully will respond again.

Also taking 75mg asprin
3000mg L'arginine (as part of an amino acid powder supplement)
550mg PABA
100mg Co-enzyme Q10
30mg Zinc
100mg grape seed extract
B-vitamin comple
Spirulina

And having accupuncture.....thought i'd just throw everything i could at it!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya - I think its very difficult not to worry when you have low ovarian reserve but sometimes it really is just a case of finding the right cocktail of drugs that work for you!! Who is your clinic? Do you know what your fsh was? Miranda on here has an AMH of 0.69 and she is the proud mum of Robert - 3 months old!! So it really can be done. The change of drugs may be a good thing for you so dont worry too much about that at this point. I guess its a case of watch this space now until your first scan - really wish you loads of luck.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We rather like DHEA on this thread too, Natasha! We've had some good results from it anyway. I'll PM you a load of studies. But heck, you won't need 'em cos this cycle is GOING TO WORK, ok?  

If you subsequently try for a sibling for this baby I've decided you're having in nine months, you can order it from America very cheaply. Have a look, anyway.

I'd recommend you take selenium tablets too, especially now you're stimming - fatten that lining up!

Hi Beachlet! What have you been doing today? I've just made eight portions of lasagne with my special bacon-fortified recipe - phew! I want to come to yours for dinner tho - it sounds better round yours!

Ally - you have a cleaner? You jammy git! Do you believe she threw something out without looking? I think I'd be rather suspicious of that, unless I routinely put things for the bin behind a door?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah listen to Miranda - she knows some good stuff   I have been doing the DHEA for the 

Mir - are you stocking up your freezer?? LOVE lasagne - send me a batch will ya  

Yeah I have a cleaner - started when I was working 70 hours a week and now even though my hours are much better I can't do without it as I have become so lazy!! I really don't want to think the worst of her but it is bloody odd - I mean she managed to fold up and store the other 2 bags that were there but strangely has no recollection of the john lewis bag in question. I hate things like this - they really play on your mind don't they. Ben just says get over it - there is nothing that can be done as it has gone and thats the end of it - but I want her to pay for it!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- I'd be having more words with her   

Mir-I love lasagne, had some in Rome and it was amazing...

Hi Natasha and welcome.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Miranda - hahahah - when I first read that I thought you meant I could buy the baby cheaply from America!!!!

Will get the selenium first thing! my kitchen worktop looks like i could open up my own pharmacy!!! DH's eyebrows are almost on the back of his head he's raised them so much!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Natasha - I did the same!!

All our kitchens look like that and another girl on heres DH calls her bedroom the lab!!!

Good luck hon x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He'll benefit from selenium too, Nattie! Plus zinc, folic acid... and my DH swore by tomato soup. It was the only bit of it I didn't have to stand over him to take!

Beach - oo, I bet the food in Rome was fantastic *dribbles*

Ally - 70 hours a week Ten hours a day, every day? That's stiff.

I think in your shoes I'd have a really good look round the house now, then another after she next works (on the offchance she might have taken it in a moment of madness but put it back), then if it didn't turn up I'd switch on the webcam while she works!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

DH is really rubbish - its all i can do to get him to take 1 combi vit a day - i had him on zita west supps last time and they were 3 a day and he just couldnt seem to remember - drove me crackers!! he doesnt seem to think they will make any difference - my consultant actually used the words "superman sperm"..couldve killed him!!!! i keep trying to stuff him with brazils...why cant they just do it to please us after all the things we have to do!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I know - mine is seriously conceited about his - he thinks he can walk on water now!! WILL NOT take any supplements of any type and thinks I am a FREAK for taking what I take!! Oh well I suppose at least that simplifies things if they are ok but yeah they dont half drive you bonkers!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If his sperm is OK I'd be tempted to leave it be, really - you have to pick your battles!

My Dh's swimmers have been locked up behind a vasectomy for years, which is why I got him to take vits. Why give Holland and Barrett more cash when the sperm isn't an issue?  

I'd rather save the energy to nag him to take me out more or something! I seriously save my nagging these days - save it all up for a really good blow-out nag when the time is right!  

Cor, I wish sperm wasn't an issue for us - I could try naturally for a sibling for the Bobster and not tell him!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh chat chat chat!

Ally - You spend £90 on something and have a cleaner.. wow your like a rich person!!    What was in the bag?  If it was just a little diamond encrusted soemthing she may have made a mistake and not seen it... but if it was something bigger then I would be suspicious.  

Natasha - Welcome hon.. sounds like the girls have already given you some great tips... did they tell you to drink plenty of red wine while stimming? Thats my little tip!  

Beachy  - I reckon you and Ally would ge on like a house on fire.. both with a big pile of Jimmy Choo's in the wardrobe!!    Is it your appointment next week.. i'm thinking the 30th?

Miranda - evening!

Whoever asked it was chocolate cake and I've had 3 pieces of it today.  

My fav film is on the tv now.. Pans Labrynth.. worth watching if you'v not seen already!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ally - mine is called Ben too! i'm going to tell him he has to stop cycling to work for the next couple of weeks too - thats going to be a proper tantrum!

miranda - its ok i have a great nag card in the bank - when i had my hysteroscopy a couple of fri's ago he left me in the hospital and went away on a stag weekend!!!! believe me that is going to make a very big reappearance!!

laurab - hiya - red wine?! - really


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- yes, it's tuesday....not looking forward to it.

Mir-oh yes, the food was delicious, could spend a week trying all the different eateries.

Ally- do you like Choos'


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just a quickie .. gosh you lot can talk lol.. unlike me who is so quiet lol  

welcome to the newbie.. we are a friendly bunch in here .. and lots of the girls have loads of advice

laurab.. who are you on mir's ******** lol.. i dont want to add someone who thinks i am a stalker lol !!

Love and hugs to you all, i have had a busy day today and went to see my neighbours baby he is 10 days old and adorable, we had cuddles, and i felt no sadness at all, which i would normally be so sad afterwards as it was difficult, so am totally 100% sure that adoption is right for us now


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie!

Natasha - welcome to the PR thread and good luck with your treatment!   

Just to let you know we are going to test on Tuesday (gulp!) - DH has a gym session tomorrow morning and then a long visit to the dentist's tomorrow afternoon for a tooth extraction and some other work, which is enough for him to deal with for one day! - we have a clear day on Tuesday so plenty of time to deal with the result, whatever it may be! 

I am soooooooo scared! 

Love to all and sorry for the lack of personals! 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph   Praying all will be ok for you, you really deserve it to work


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph.  Good luck - it just has to work for you        I know how scared you are.

I have been sitting here talking to embie Katie telling her she just has to snuggle in tightly.

Beachy - thanks for confirming.  Will I now be able to see you Rome pics on ********.

Popsi ,  I'm glad you are feeling so positive about adoption.  My closest friend has recently adopted a litttle girl, then 6 months later her brother.

Natasha.  welcome.  I know what you mean about DH/DP's and doing their bit.  Mine only takes stuff if I actually give it to him every day.  I decided to stop acting like his mother and leave it to him.  Lo and behold he hasn't been taking them for the last two months.  I don't know if it is related but although his sperm at previous IVF and IUI was OK, this time it wasn't good and on the day of EC the clinic decidied to do ICSI.  Lucky for DH our one and only egg did fertilise. I am almost half way through my 2WW.
On the selinium.  I think if you eat 6 brazil nuts that is equivalent to taking a supplement.

When DH had his good sperm results he was grinning like he had just won the lottery.  I remember when I was visibly pregnant with Marcus other men used to come up to my DH and punch him on the shoulder saying 'well done mate'  

Ally.  For your own sanity I agree with Ben that you should try and get it out of your mind.

I am very excited, I am going to see Stevie Wonder at the O2 on Tuesday night.  I haven't been to a concert in years and have wanted to see the O2 for ages.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Tracey -   thinking of you    Thanks for the 'show' info.

Steph -   Sending you masses of luck for tomorrow    

Natasha - Welcome.  My DH was the same with the Vits too.  I think if I had actually said to him NOT to take them he would have - why do men always do the reverse of what you want them to do    Sounds like the ladies on here have given you some good advice  

Popsi - Really chuffed for you that you managed to hold a newborn and feel no sadness    You will be such a fab Mum - there's a little boy or girl who's going to be really really lucky to have you and your DH as their Mum and Dad  

Ally - IKWYM about your cleaner's honesty/integrity.  If only they'd just be honest I'd have so much more respect.  I'm not applying this to cleaners, just people in general.  I hate it when people lie to me or try and pull the wool over my eyes.  I know Tracey is right, that you should just forget about it, but it just makes me so mad  

Mira - Love your new avatar pic.  Are you getting broody for more?

Laura - Yum, I love tea cakes - haven't had one for ages though.  Got a real thing for Lindt mint choc at the mo  

Beachy - Great news about Egypt?  Are you going back to the same place as last time?  Some good friends of ours in the UK have just had a house build in Sharm, complete with a pool!  Am dying to have a freeby holiday and go and see it.  So many people rave about Egypt - I've never been  

Throat still sore today   but DH gave me a foot massage last night so have let him off for his lack of sympathy earlier on the weekend.  Feel like sh*t today - only got about 3 hours sleep.  Had loose stools earlier - could that be a sign?  Antenatal check later this afternoon - hope doc tells me that head's engaged and that baby's ready to come out....painlessly  

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Grrrr - antenatal check has been put back until Thursday as doc phoned and said if I'm fine there there's no need for me to go in to see him today      Got acupuncture tomorrow, so hopefully she'll be able to needle the baby out   xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma   at your appt...not going back to same resort, staying at the Hyatt again though but this time in Taba.  Just wanted to have a sun hol to look forward to.  You'll defiantely have to take your friends up and go out to Sharm once LO is old enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning campers!

Beach - hello! Another lovely holiday? Swoon. What I wouldn't give to sit by a pool and drink beautiful things. Laaaahverly. When are you going?

Emma - yep, broody for more now! Terrible really, considering what we'd both have to go through to get more. We'd defo have to sell the house this time - can't expect y parents to stump up again. But it's academic - Pete won't hear of it.

No stirrings yet then? How are you feeling? I didn't have a 'show' as such, though my waters went two days before the contractions started, so....

Steph - we'll all be here tomorrow morning, gagging to know! I so hope it's your time.  

Pops - way to go! You sound like you've got a real handle on the future. Do you know how long the process takes where you are? When can you look forward to being a mummy?

Natasha - red wne is womb juice, just in case you get confused! People ask us all the time if we're referring to milk or pineapple juice, but no...   Red wine increases blood flow to the uterus and helps with relaxation, so it's a favourite on Team PR.

Tracey - trying to get Katie into decent music pre-birth? Sounds a good plan!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning girls.. just a quickie as off to work  

mir .. from start to approval should take 6/8 months from beginning of August just gone.. but there is no time scale on matching as it depends on the children etc.. but hoping it wont be too long

beach.. your hols sound fab its good to have something to focus on 

emma.. sorry about your appointment, hope your accupuncture works and the little one appears soon !, thanks for your kind comments x

droogie, steph, swinny, tracy, littlejen, and everyone else xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lord - that's lovely and quick!  For some reason I always thought it would take years. That's cos it's a local authority thing, y'see. 

Matching's to do with luck I guess, rather than someone pulling their finger out, so might take longer or shorter depending.

Are you allowed a sibling group where you are?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning just off to see a house, bitworried about driving on my own ... I'm ok going straight but I just can't reverse park as can't turn around!  

Wish me luck that this is my dream house!!



Back later for personals!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning girls 

Laura - definately not rich - just very flippant with money at the mo - mostly when I need cheering up!! The most gutting thing is thati it was in the bag as I was going to take back the bloody dress (so no not small sparkly thing) back because I felt guilty about spending the money!! So now I have no dress and no £90! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Mind you a drop in the ocean compared to what we have spent on fertility tx and sundries (acu, vitamins, couselling, etc, etc, etc) So difficult though - makes you feel like you are going mad.

Natasha - my Ben cycles to work too but it doenst seem to have had a negative effect at all - agree with Mir - save the nags for when you really really need em! 

Popsi - great news on timescales - everything crossed for a very special speedy match  

Beach - I think Choo's are absolutely gorgeous - only I dont own any of them   I love it all and secretly wish I was rich and could have loads of them and Blahniks and Louboutins! What I love about special shoes is that no matter how fat you get, they always fit and make you feel confident and sexy!

Em - thanks for understanding that - Re bowels - just read this on web 'In the days prior to birth, production of prostaglandin will stimulate your bowels to open more frequently. As labour approaches, you may notice diarrhoea â€“ the body is naturally emptying the bowels to make way for baby.' so maybe..........GOOD LUCK Emma!! 

Tracey - excellent news on Stevie Wonder - is that tomorrow? What a good distraction - I bet its brilliant! I know I need to forget about it but it is going to bother me now and wonder if I can look at her in same light anymore - I dont actually think she nicked it but I do think she chucked it and I would have liked her to admit it. *deep breath* ok I am forgetting it - consider it forgotten!! 

Steph - Okay - so just one more sleep then - so so hard for you - well done for sticking it out so long and you should get a good reading for having done so     

To everyone else - have a great day in the sun x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning ladies!!!

Saffa – Good luck for today, hope those follies have grown over the weekend  !

Laura – MIL at the birth – NO you are not being mean, can’t think of anything worse  !!!

Stephjoy – hang in there! I am dreading the 2ww but think you are doing the right thing by keeping busy!! Not long now   

Emma – not long now, how exciting!!

Natasha – Welcome and good luck! !

I am in complete panic, just had my scan and still have 6 (1 tiny one as well) measuring between 13.1 – 16.5 on one side and 15.6 – 18.4 on the other. Went armed this time and wrote them off the PC screen!! So very happy with those results. My dilemma is that they may bring me forward for EC on Wed, depending on my bloods. They normally like 3 to be over 18 but they don’t want them to mature too  much so apparently my bloods will tell them whether they are mature enough or not. I have a BIG BIG meeting at work between 8:30am and 11:30am on Wed with people from US, Paris and head of UK. I would need to be checked in by 1pm latest. I work an hour away from the hospital (in good traffic) so although I could just make it if everything is on my side, ideally I would need to pop home, take make up off, have a shower etc so would be cutting it really fine and be really quite stressful. All ifs and buts but if we go ahead on wed I think I will have to tell my boss the truth as I would look really flakey to not attend that meeting without a very good reason! I have just been promoted and given a pay rise so didn’t want to tell him but don’t think I have a choice and he is a nice guy so I think he will be fine about it and probably quite supportive.

My other dilemma is that the paperwork says DP should ‘abstain’ for 3 days but no more than 5 so that kind of puts that planning out of the window as well!!!

Phew, sorry for long and garbled ‘me’ post!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a good Monday!!!

Jal x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jal,6 follies sound good. Best of lcuk with telling your boss. I think it is a good idea as it just makes things that much less stressful for us.

Laura - best of luck with the house.

Steph - can't beleive that you've come to the end of your 2ww already. You are so strong not to have used a HPT. Will be waiting to hear the good news tomorrow. 

Tracey - how's your 2ww going?


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Can't beleive you girls have still left me on the same number of bubbles


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

There you go!!! I am just sat here waiting for the phone to ring so plenty of time to blow bubbles!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Jal.  If you really want to go to the meeting you could always take your make up off and shower at the hospital.  I was at the Lister and the room they put me in had a bathroom with shower and I was in the room for an hour or two before EC.  Great news on 6 follies.

Steph.  Good luck tomorrow.

Angel, my 2ww isn't going too bad.  I have 7 days to go until OTD and the negativity is starting to creep in. I just keep chanting to myself 'this has to work...'.  I don't think I can test before OTD really as they have given me a date 14 days post EC.  At my last go they told me 14 days post ET.  I bet I won't be able to resist it when the weekend comes.

Laura.  Hope you managed to park OK!

Emma.  I agree with Ally, loose bowels sound like somethign could happen soon.  Don't these consultants know how nerve wracking it is and we look forwards to milestones like apts.

Ally.  I so know what you mean about spending money that you haven't got to cheer yourself up.  I am the main breadwinner, DH has a crap £7 per hour job and we have all this tx expense, yet I have bought three handbags in the last month and was looking at going away for the weekend - madness.  Oh, and it is DH's 40th in just over a week so have booked a table at Marcus Warings and still need to buy him another pressie. 
I suppose it is a stupid suggestion for you to look in the bins for your dress?  You would have already done that.

Miranda.  Do you have a chance of getting pg again naturally?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jal - if you didnt want to tell your boss the exact reason, could you not say that a hospital appointment that you have been waiting for for ages has just come up and that it is really important you take it, and that you wouldnt ask if it wasnt essential I would normally say honesty is 100% the best policy but just not sure if I would want my boss knowing (apart from the fact that he does as he is my Dad!!!) I have found that even with my extremely supportive Dad that sometimes I would prefer it if he didnt know.

Yep - 6 at those sizes sounds wonderful.

Good luck re work.

Angel - almost changed it for you but then thought nah - the girls must have left it like that for a reason!!!  

Tracey - what a good idea - of course I havent looked there - I assumed that the bins would have gone by now but then remembered that they are done on Wednesdays so it should still be out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for that - I might get my £90 back - either that or a baked bean splattered dress!!!! Since I found out about my egg problems, I have had a real sod it attitude with money - bit of a last supper mentality - trips to New York etc - then I remind myself that I am not dying and that life will go on and I will have a massive overdraft and possibly still no baby!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello again,

Sorry I don't tune in that often... I find it so hard to get near my pc. Too many doctors to call \ see as I'm still in the research phase.  Sorry again, but this will be another long one as a couple of you did say you were interesteed in any research I'm finding out..... so here it goes...... My monday essay!  

Good luck Steph - I'm praying for you.  I had no real symptoms at all with my daughter – ANDDD two home pregnancies tests said negative when I was positive!! Maybe I wasn’t it doing it right but how many ways are there to pee on a stick?  Can I ask when they do the test at the end of the 2ww do they do something like a hpt or do they do a blood test or something else?

Ally – if AF still isn’t arriving, are you excerising?  My extrememly irregular periods do seem to come more often if I do some cardio twice a week.  I have sooo much info on what I’m trying to do with my low amh, high fsh, apparently going into menopause, out of whack hormones.  It’s impossible to get it all down on paper so I’ll try to send a bit at a time.  DHEA info I have from expensive Us doc below today.....  From aall the doctors \ Chinese \ acupunturist \ nutrionists  I have seen one theme seems to come through and that is to try your best to balance your hormones.  (I don’t necessarily think this applies to everyone who is trying to get pregnant, but I do think this applies to me, as mine are really not right for someone my age ).  Balancing your blood sugars will help to balance your hormones, and your fatty acids (EPA\AA balance) also affects your hormones.  I don’t think this will get me pregnant alone, but it will help me ovulate, get some signs I am ovulating, and hopefully create a better environment to sustain a pregnancy.  I’ve made some major changes to my diet, I can send you more on what I’ve been told to do if your interested....


Miranda – I’m sure you already know this as you’re my fountain of all DHEA knowledge , but in some studies they also noted an increase in the number of "spontaneous pregnancies" on DHEA while waiting for IVF!  So maaaybbee you won't need another cycle of IVF.  Can I ask how was AF before you fell pregnant, regular or irregular?


Jal – best of luck with your 6 follies – size sounds great to me. Biiigg Kiss. 

Laura- I can’t believe your MIL thinks she COULD be at the birth...how scarey.  You make me look like a monster darl!  Neither my mum nor my MIL was allowed to visit for the first 2 weeks as I wanted sometime to recover and settle with the baby first!!!  Lucky for me they both lived far enough away that there is no dropping in possible and they simply had to abide by my pregnant hormonal wishes!  Looking back I do think I was probably a bit harsh, but to be honest it was a good thing as both me and my daughter went through a lot the week she was born (we were in hospital for a week), and it was so stressful that I'm glad we were left to deal with it all.  If I'm lucky enough next time around they can visit on day 2 ..... BUT IN THE ROOM!!!

Angel – bubbles coming.

Natasha – welcome!  Hey you’ve got 9 times more AMH than me (0.1!!) and I still think I’m in with a chance.  Maybe I'm crazy but I'm focussed on making sure that I DO get pregnant, no time for listening to the I won'ts because I've too much on to make it happen!  


Ok I’m still worried that the Lister told me to try naturally for a couple of months when everyone else with low AMH seems to get started right away…… I’m scared they really think I’m a no-hoper.  I’ll have to make another appointment and ask.....

Well I have to call the early menopause doctor now to see if the rest of my results are back. Very nervous I’ve been putting it off.  I kind of don’t want to hear what he has to say, as he did tell me there is no way for me to prevent \ slow this down – and I simply don’t accept that. Deep breathe, now call.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

My DHEA info

I'm not sending links to the studies and things as I'm sure you all have already seen all of that.  I'm only sending the answers I got from the doctor who uses it on ivf patients.


DHEA: Miranda, No I’m not on it…. Yet. I’ve ordered in from the Us.

This is the info I have from the call with the expensive doc at the clinic in the US that uses it for IVF patients.

Miranda, because you did DHEA through the clinic in Turkey I’d love to hear what brand they recommend and if their protocols for using it differed at all from below?

They use 25mg of micronised pharmaceutical grade dhea 3 times daily with food.  I had my dhea level tested, and he said this doesn't matter - it's not where your levels are, it's where they are in relation to where they “were”. All they are looking for is a "rise" in your dhea levels, once they see the rise they stop monitoring your levels.  He said he would advise his Ivf patients to take dhea until they are pregnant, then stop once pregnant confirmed by 2nd pregnancy test, usually 2 days after 1st preg test.  The only time they would change the dose is if they didn't get the rise in DHEA.  The only side effects they have seen at his clinic are some hair loss (comes back if you stop taking dhea) and some insomnia.


Nothing new to say on findings except that they are finding dhea pregnancies have  lower miscarriage rates than is expected and DHEA reduces birth defects.

My question: Are there differences in the quality of DHEA from different brands. I've purchased some online as I live in the UK, any opinions on whether this is a good or bad place to purchase from.
Answer: I have no experience with over the counter dhea, some literature suggests those brands can be uneven in their dose amounts.  

(I’d just like to point out that buying Micronised Pharmaceutical Grade DHEA cost USD1per pill, so a 3 month supply is USD300 plus the USD75 fed ex fee!!!  PLUS, you need to pay the doctor in the US to do the prescription.  Online DHEA is much much cheaper.)

I’m not on DHEA YEEETTT for 2 reason. First is my Chinese doctor thinks I’m doing too many things and wants me to either take the DHEA and try with that for a few months then come back to try with her, or stay with her but not do DHEA. 

Second is I’m going to go for cycle monitoring at the Lister on my next cycle (but I’m praying I am pregnant so won’t have a cycle)  so I’d like to do that “without” any drugs first to see if they can diagnose anything in particular with my natural cycle - then it’s onto loading me up with whatever they think is best to get me pregnant!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, I wish there was a chance for me to try naturally Tracey! But DH's vasectomy wasn't reversible, you see...

Sam - I put myself on DHEA! But when I told Turkey people I'd been taking it they were very pleased. I took the bog standard one...

I'd rather do the DHEA than the Chinese doc - cheaper, more effective and less hassle!

Ally - good luck with the bins! Have you got your marigolds on?  

Laur - how was the hoose?

Jal - I personally would want to stim for two more days with those sizes, or the eggs may not be mature. You could compromise with one, making EC Thursday?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all!!

Jal - have you had the call yet? Good luck with the results.

Ally and Tracey - i too spend even more money now that I can't afford it! Still, I justify it to myself that if i had children I'd be spending even more.....

Who was it who mentioned exercise and irregular periods? If I do strenuous exercise my periods stop completely for while. I'm currently running 2 or 3 times a week and doing spin cycle twice a week as well but AF arrived today - can't decide if that's because I'm not pushing myself running fast enough!  

I have really bad Af pains today...constant reminder that ttc naturally didn't work AGAIN this month. 

Sam - i would see it as a positive sign that they suggested you try naturally first. I have 1 tube and an AMH of 0.7 but was told that my only chance is IVF. Why I'm choosing to believe they're wrong, as I don't think I can face anymore IVF (can't afford it anyway.) Mind you, after my dye test on my tubes the Dr's 'accidentally' told me that both tubes were no good. They corrected themselves later, but couldn't undertsand why i was so angry about their mistake..its the difference between being able to conceive naturally or not!! Doh!  

Laura - any news on the house?? Tell us all about it!

Tracey - how's Katie doing today?? I'm sending you and her lots of baby dust to help her stick around... 

Steph - oh, thinking about you hon. You deserve this BFP sooooo much - I can't wait to hear your news tomorrow.

Emma - not long now. Sorry you're feeling poo today. Don't worry, I'm sure the little one will slip out without any pain at all...I promise! 

Well, my exciting news is that my new puppy to be was born on friday night. One of 9!!! (puts you to shame really Laura  ) Springer Spaniel puppies are sooooo sweet! Although they did look like brown and white slugs yesterday, if I'm honest!!!! I can't wait to choose one when they're older and we can see their characters a bit more. DP and I are arguing about the name at the moment. I want to call it Mabel, Ruby, Poppy, Daisy, Petal or Buttercup. He doesn't like any of those names. He has to decide I guess as it will officially be his dog for work, grrrrr!!!!!! Any girl puppy names gratefully received - it has to be something he wouldn't be too embarrassed about shouting on the shooting field though.....(sorry those of you who don't like shooting - I don't either...)

Better do some work now,

jo xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not been posting on this thread lately - to be honest it just didn't feel real to me until I reached the 12 weeks.
Today I'm 12 weeks exactly so tomorrow I start my 13 weeks and into my second trimester Phew!
I might even be tempted to put up a sticker now. 

Steph - I wish you all the best for tomorrow.     

Miranda - sorry to hear about yor husbands scare a few weeks back.  Hoping he is feeling much better now.
Can't believe Robert is growing up so quickly. 

Laura - Good luck with the house  nice to see the triplets are doing well.

Emma - so sorry sweetheart to hear about your sad news .  Sending you a big hug.

A big   to Beachgirl,Ally, popsi and all the rest of the gang.
(I don't have any more time to list you all).

Odettexx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Odette - congratulations on completing your first trimester!!!   Its real its happening!!! 

Jo - what about Tilly, Midge, Sally, Maisie, Juno - I will keep thinking x 

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh and sam - thanks for all the info will read later and no havent excercised enough only once a week but I have got a carrot cake here to eat later - do you reckon that will help??


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally - i love Tilly!!!! I'll try that one on him later - thanks. keep thinking.

God, I love carrot cake. I think it really helps irregular AF too.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/viewdetails-21550364.rsp?pa_n=1&tr_t=rent&mam_disp=true - Eeeeekkkk my new house!!

It has very groovy decor... and has a flowery bathroom suite!?  But rooms are good and down a dead end road so fab for the pussy cats, near a park and the tube into London. Tim not seen it yet but I liked it. It has a long garden too which is long and overgrown with a brambly apple tree in it! Soon get it whipped into shape.    

Anyway...

Odette - 12 weeks!! Yee ha! 

Jal - I'd say another another day too, if you have some at 13 they grow 1-2 mm per day and you need them to be 18 to get a good egg, I'd work out how much they have grown per day since last scan and work out the days yoursefl.. cos I'm a control freak! 

Ally - Ohh puppy!! I called my cat Willow after picking her at 6 weeks, when I picked her up at 12 weeks it didn't suit her so she is now Mrs Bo-Jangles!  I can see however why your hubby has resolvations over calling his work dog buttercup! 

Jo - Thats too much exercise!

Emma - Still here?

Steph - Hope Paul gets on ok at the dentist poor man.. he is always there! Hows that sore boob of yours?

XX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo - I know I LOVE Tilly too! 

Other names Sophie or Tabitha?? I quite like actual names for animals.

What are your others called - may help inspire me!! 

Anyone who needs help with baby names in the future - you know where to come - I clearly have a calling....... 

Oh L you just nipped in there - got to look at your new abode xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - 2 girls and a boys name please... I'm fed up of discussing with Tim as he hates all mine and visa versa...


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Afternoon everyone   

Thanks for all the tips and info. Cant believe I have been to 3 health food shops today and none of them had any selenium left    clearly word is out on the streets of north london!!

Have made some gillian mckeith carob brownies with brazil nut paste as a base and will just scoff them down in the meantime i think  
washed down with red wine of course!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats fab L - did I spot a double lounge AND a kitchen diner - Brilliant - and an apple tree! I love it when gardens are a bit messy - gives you more of a blank canvas and means you can make it more your own x I rent too at the moment (still not got ourselves on the old ladder - must be all that shopping I have been doing  ) and our garden was awful when we moved in 5 years ago - its lovely now and all our very own xx

How are agents with taking offers - friends always tell me to make offers - have never tried but could be worth a pop?

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

For Laura - Olivia, Anna and Harry!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Laura - you have a garden!  OOOhhh, sometimes I so want to leave London just so I can a garden.  I've got an "ornamental balcony" I think it's called, you know wide enough to step outside as long as your feet aren't too long.


Jo –It was me that mentioned excersise. Your absolutely right. I’ve also heard too much excersise can stop AF from visiting, apparently female marathon runners often don’t get their AF at all…. The too much thing would never apply to me. … My AF wasn’t coming for a while and I found that if I do some running about it seems to jig things a long…. I never do more than 20minutes running around, followed by some weights, pushups, sit ups etc  – not sure I could do more than that! ( I’m a bit of a natural couch potato so it takes a lot to get me off my lazy bum)

Did someone mention my favourite carrot cake?  This is the body that carrot cake built! I only like the ones with lots of icing though. I actually am a bit of a fan of the pret’s carrot cake, and it’s so small I don’t feel too guilty.

Fertility is such an industry.  I'm giving the chinese doc my body this month (- in fairness it is the longest cycle I've had in months (Day24!), plus they "think" I've ovulated...).  If I'm not pregnant, I think sometime next month I'm going to start on the dhea.... maybe she won't notice


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Laura - house looks fab, lots of space for the new family!!

Jo - I've always wanted a spaniel - so jealous!!!

Well, I have had the call and they are going for Wed so a drug free day for me apart from setting the alarm for 4:00am for the trigger shot.

I'm a bit nervous that they are getting me in too quickly. I think they only do EC on Wed and Fri's at my clinic so although I think Thurs would have been the best option it wasn't on offer  . I guess I am going to have to trust them, the nurse said that the blood test tells them whether they are mature enough rather/better than the size and it is a bad thing for them to get too mature. I'm pretty sure that they wouldn't get me in if they thought it wouln't work, they have their stats to think of after all!!! Based on the size they are today I guess I'm hoping for 4 good eggs, the 18.4 and 17.2 ones will be fine, it's just if the 15.6 and 16.5 ones catch up! Will they keep growing though if I'm not taking any more Gonal F?

Called my boss and I have decided to go to the meeting. They have asked me to be at the hospital for 1pm but said I won't be going down til about 3pm so if I'm 15-30mins late I can't see it being a huge problem. I told him the op that was cancelled in July (when my 1st tx was cancelled) had suddenly been rescheduled, he was fine and didn't pry. Just realised I forgot to tell him that I won't be back in til Monday though!!

I loved the fact that the nurse said 'not operating machinery' after EC included the hoover and cooker - may ask her to tell DP that is for 2 weeks rather than 24hrs!!!

Right off to wash my dressing gown, done no work again today!!!!

Jal x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SAm - I too just have a balcony at the moment.. although mine is a rabit run!  I'm so excited aout having a garden!!  This place isn't too far out of London.. on the district line!

Aly - Thats one of the things i like about this place is its a bit messy and the landlord said we can do what we like!    Names are fine but can't have Harry as brother called his new baby that.. so another boy name please.  Yes thiking one of the lounges will be baby gated off as a safe area for the munchkins to play! The agent was very excited about the triplets and negotiated £75 off the monthly rent for me!  

Jal - I had similar worried at Jinemed this year with the many of the follies about 14-5, but out of 8 follies I got 7 mature eggs.. so I assume they keep growing even if you have no Gonal F.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thnx for the reassurance Laura, here's hoping I get a few good uns!! Haven't event started thinking of names yet but I do like Jack, Thomas, Henry (rather than Harry) - will keep thinking! I've gone off all the names I thought about 3 yrs ago when I first started this TTC malarkey!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jack is my sisters son and Henry is my brothers dog!

I've left having babies too long everyone else have used up all the good names!!

Right... off to view house again with Tim this time!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck with the house Laura!! 

A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello hello!

Gawd you lot van chat, I've spent hours reading thru the last 6 days messages and still haven't got thru them all so though s0d it, I'll just post anyway cos I need to get on with some housework at some point!

Tracey - I've just been to see Stevie in Paris last night, it was the BEST!!!! I love Stevie anyway so it would have been difficult for me NOT to like it, but he just tried so hard to squeeze in all the classics and he cried when he did "Free" and I bawled my eyes out too.  He was on stage for a good couple of hours so you def get your money's worth and if I could go again tomorrow I would! So ENJOY!!!!

Laura - you have been making me laugh!  Hope your BUMp is ok!   Going to have a look at your new housie in just a mo, but hope it doesn't make me too jealous!  I'm currently trying to persuade DH that there's a way for us to move back to the UK but for him to continue working in France - easier said than done!  All suggestions gratefully accepted girls!

Jal - glad you got your EC dilemma sorted!  It is a nightmare trying to fit it all in around work though innit?  Hope the meeting goes well.  But watch out for the Parisian contingent - if they're running late, start without them!  They're buggers for time keeping!  I'd make it clear at the start of the meeting that you're going to have to leave at a specific time due to an important appointment/meeting whatever.  Then, if the meeting overruns, you can simply make your apologies and leave, don't feel obliged to sit there, EC is much more important!  

Jo - I would luuurve a springer spaniel, I thnk they're just the cutest dogs!  But DH says no dog while we live in a flat (can't argue with that really) so I shall just have to be patient!

Mira - love the new pic, can't believe he's 3 months already!

Ally - any joy on the dress?  Hope it turned up again!  And what about AF?  I can recommend 2 sure fire cures for an absent AF.  One is a good [email protected] (sorry!) But it works!  Saw DH for the first time in a month on Weds night, we er spent some time gettting to know each other again and BOSH, early hours of Friday morning, there she is - 3 flipping days early!    I wouldn't have minded but we were spending the night in a lovely hotel courtesy of my mate as I was bridesmaid at her wedding so I was quite looking forward to... well never mind, you know what  mean!  And the other sure fire solution - white trousers!  Preferably linen and it also helps if you don't have a long coat or anything to cover the evidence when she turns up. Or is that just me? 

Hey Sam - you really are chucking everything at it aren't you?!  Which Chinese doc are you seeing?  It wouldn't be Dr Li at the Inst of Chinese Medicine by any chance?  I think she's fab.  Even if she does make me put smelly stuff on my face to get rid of my spots!

Love to all, more perso's later but got to get off my  and tidy up a bit. I've only been home 5 mins and already the place looks like a bomb's hit it!   

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

had no-one to talk to today as I work from home in the week. Although I'm 12 weeks today, three years ago exactly today I was being rushed to theatre to remove my first ectopic pregnancy (through natural pregnancy).  I feel so strange, a little thrown when I should be so happy reaching this stage today.

There isn't a day that goes by that I don't mourn the little one that I lost.   

Odette.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Odette   it is so natural for you to feel that way. When you have been through something like that it is hard to imagine that you will ever get there, so at each stage you will hesitant in being too celebratory. Also to reach such a milestone on a day that holds so many memories for you is extremely hard, you do not need to to forget the little one you lost, they will always be a part of you. But also you must not feel guilty for the new hope and happiness you have been given as you deserve to be happy


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix -   - I am off to New York next week - bet I get it on the plane on the way over - white trousers - no tampax - JUST MY BLOODY LUCK!! IKWYM about the weekend away - this is why I know I will get it next week!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Ally, thanks for your kind words

Odettex


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette congratulations on reaching 12 weeks, I can imagine how you were feeling about the dates though


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Nik- I'm seeing Dr Zhai at the Zhai clinic.  To be honest I had no idea where else to go, and I saw a newspaper article about her success rates which sounded rather astounding.... so off I went.  

Yep, I've told myself the smelly teas aren't all THAT bad, fingers very tightly crossed.  Yes, I am absolutely throwing everything at it.  When I get something in my head I do tend to be a bit of a bulldog that won't let go....


Odette a huge congratulations on your BFP!!! I can feel a family in the making


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya,
Hope this gets on the page as not sure how to write without a "new topic"...
I wanted to join you ladies as I also am having trouble with responding to these IVF drugs..
I'm on my first round and have only managed one follie due for collection in 2 days!  We are praying that is all we need for our longed for baby    
Anyone had such a low response with a bundle of joy at the end?  I'd love to hear some possitive stories.  I'm feeling optimistic nonetheless, as we will have another go if this one fails.  
I have no tubes now so I feel this is our chance with IVF.  Atleast we have a chance, albeit small as I have elevated FSH as was warned of a low response  
All the best to all the other poor responders out there.  Jeza


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yak, yak yak!

Baaaaaah. 

Ahem.  

Just thought I'd throw that in there - we're nearly on another thread yet again! I wonder how many hundreds of pages we would have filled if we were allowed to just carry on and on? 

Hmmmn... what's 55 times 20? Ah yes - 1,100 pages! Wow!

Scuse me, I'm blathering. And to compound the felony I have to scoot as I am press officer for a village committee - yep, I've suddenly got old - and have to go out to a meeting.

Odette - lovely to hear from you chickadee! I'm made up for you that you've got past this awful milestone full of horrid fears and memories.  

Nix, haven't you moved back yet? I thought that's what you were doing for the few days you've been absent!

Laura - how about Abel, Mable and Sable (as in Colby)?
Chloe, Zoe and Joey?
Maisie, Daisy and Ray(sie)?
Joe, Joanna and Josephine?
Flopsy, Mopsy and Cottontail?

Sigh. I'd be no good at it either.

Lovely house to bring them up in though - super! When are you moving in?

Jal - the HCG trigger shot grows the eggs some more before EC - don't worry!

Natasha - Holland and Barrett online will post them out to you - then you don't need to trail round the shops!

Ally - do I remember right you have a puppy on the way? Awwwww...

Hi Jeza! Is that short for Jezebel?   There are a few stories out there of people getting their longed-for baby with one egg - the one-egg wonders! Hope you get your miracle too.
But if it doesn't happen this time there's lots you can do to up that egg count. Have you had an AMH test?

Right - must dash. Laters!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi girls

Friad I dont have a lovely puppy on the way   I was just helping pick names for Jo!! 

I just thought I would let you know that I did search the bin outside tonight and I found my John Lewis bag which had been thrown out!! So thanks Tracey - I owe you a drink!! Really really happy - that is £90 you just saved me!! So its a bit smelly - so I am airing it outside with a view to returning next weekend - yay!!! 

Speak later x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- that's great news, well done Tracey for suggesting that plan of action.

Mir- enjoy your night, bet you're happy to be back busy, not that you aren't with R x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Beach - pity the poor person who buys it


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie,

*Odette *- good to see you back here and thanks for the PM yesterday - so glad you are now past 12 weeks and into the second trimester - sending you a  and can understand why your feelings are bittersweet at the moment though. 

*Laura *- love the house - looks like a great size for 3 babies!  oooh I can't wait to come visit you!

*Ally* - yay! for finding the dress!
*
Jezza* - welcome to the thread and good luck for your treatment    - really hope you will become one of the "one-egg wonders"    it DOES only take one sometimes!

*Jal* - good luck for EC on Wednesday - hope you get some tip-top quality eggs   

*Sam* - good luck with everything!   

*Mira* - Press Officer for the Village Commitee - sounds posh! I have visions of a Vicar of Dibley type meeting! 

Sorry to anyone I have missed - gotta dash. Testing tomorrow (gulp!) and sooo scared  - have definite AF pain now and feels like  is on way and just being held off by the drugs - but hoping and  that it is an embie or two getting stuck in!   

Love to all,

Steph xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie from me as nightmare work week!

Jal - Good luck this week I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hunny

Steph! Cant wait to see you post you BFP tomorrow! Hats off to you for not testing earlier! but everythings crossed for you hubby and embies!!!!

To everyone else Hugs and   and know even though no personals I'm thi nking of you and following your journeys!

Hugs S x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh steph - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrows test   Really really hope that this is the result you and we are waiting for       big


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph










Will be checking in to hear your news.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a real quick one as off for an early night as i am shattered.. but could not go without saying

Steph... all the luck in the world for you tomorrow i will be   for you xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph  xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jal, You're right - you just have to trust your clinic. Also remember that the eggs go through a growth spurt after the trigger shot. They are meant to grow between 3 - 5mm in the last 36 hours. Thats what I was told by the nurse last time. Don't worry too much about the meeting - I'm sure your boss will undestand that you wouldn't really go unless you had to.

Tracey - Please don't test before the date given to you. I know its difficult to resist it, but please save yourself from the mental torture. 

Ally - I know exactly what you mean about spending money. When I'm going through the days when I'm feeling real low, I just don't care and think to myself that I don't really have a reason to save. IF really messes with our emotions.  

Sam - Let us know if those chinese herbs and smelly teas work. Does it make you feel better generally or more energetic? I did consider trying herbs but wasn't too sure as I'm also taking dhea. Have been religiously taking my vitamins and folic acid as well.

Jo - Just how much do you exercise?  You must be very trim and fit! Here I am - putting off going to the gym since the past 3.5 weeks. Always manage to convince myself in the drive from work that I shouldn't really be wasting time like that    

Oooohhhhh.....did I hear someone mention that carrot cake is good for you I love it the icing too. Hmmm......must go out and get some. Does the carrot in the cake contibute to your 5- a - day?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a quickie........

Steph - Best of luck this morning   

Ally - Great news about the (smelly!) dress!!



xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

beachgirl.. good luck for today


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Popsi, just had breakfast, feel like a condemned man...be back later on x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158612.0


----------

